# Forum > World of Warcraft > World of Warcraft Bots and Programs > [Release] jMorph - tMorph Morpher Recreated

## skidsh

Hey, this is my first release here. It is a recreation of the popular morpher tMorph made with help of the memory editing section and Icesythe7.

_Note: I created this myself from scratch with only this forum as a starting point. I had no memory editing experience prior to the last week.

Prerequisite: You need to install Visual C++ 2019 https://aka.ms/vs/16/release/vc_redist.x64.exe

_*Updated for 10.0.2 (NO LUA)*
_
_*Current Download

Jmorph Discord

Release Github (Historic versions starting with version for 9.2.0.43340)

Changelog*01/13/2023
Updated for WoW version 10.0.2.47213Known issues with Dragon morphing (this delayed the release but I decided to release anyway)

09/24/2022
Updated for WoW version 9.2.7.45745

09/12/2022
Updated for WoW version 9.2.7.45338

08/20/2022
Updated for WoW version 9.2.7.45114

08/03/2022
Updated for WoW version 9.2.5.44908

07/24/2022
Updated for WoW version 9.2.5.44730

06/28/2022
Updated for WoW version 9.2.5.44325

06/18/2022
Updated for WoW version 9.2.5.44232

06/08/2022
Updated for WoW version 9.2.5.44061

05/31/2022
Updated for WoW version 9.2.5.43971 - No new customizations

05/03/2022
Updated for WoW version 9.2.0.43345

04/23/2022
Updated for WoW version 9.2.0.43340

04/15/2022
Updated for WoW version 9.2.0.43206

04/10/2022
Updated for WoW version 9.2.0.43114

03/29/2022
Updated for WoW version 9.2.0.42979

03/29/2022
Updated for WoW version 9.2.0.42937

03/24/2022
Updated for WoW version 9.2.0.42852

03/12/2022
Updated for WoW version 9.2.0.42698

03/10/2022
Updated for WoW version 9.2.0.42614

03/05/2022
Added macro menu

03/02/2022
Updated for WoW version 9.2.0.42560

03/02/2022
Updated for WoW version 9.2.0.42538

03/01/2022
Updated for WoW version 9.2.0.42521

02/28/2022
Updated for WoW version 9.2.0.42488

02/12/2022
Major stability improvements

02/08/2022
Stability improvementMain hand and off hand now enchants correct slotScale is now input and not a slider

02/07/2022
Updated for WoW version 9.1.5.42010All LUA removedBeta external user interface

05/17/2021
Updated for WoW version 9.0.5.38556

04/02/2021
Updated for WoW version 9.0.5.38134

03/19/2021
Updated for WoW version 9.0.5.37988

03/17/2021
Resolved a crash when using .race while morphed to a different model (.morph)Resolved a crash when using .customizationsResolved various other crashes

03/14/2021
Updated for WoW version 9.0.5.37899

02/09/2021
Updated for WoW version 9.0.2.37474

01/13/2020
Updated for WoW version 9.0.2.37176

01/08/2020
Updated for WoW version 9.0.2.37142

12/16/2020
Updated for WoW version 9.0.2.36949

12/07/2020
Updated for WoW version 9.0.2.36839

11/25/2020
Updated for WoW version 9.0.2.36753

11/23/2020
Updated for WoW version 9.0.2.36710

11/18/2020
Updated for WoW version 9.0.2.36671

11/13/2020
Updated for WoW version 9.0.1.36577

11/05/2020
Updated for WoW version 9.0.1.36492

10/27/2020
Updated for WoW version 9.0.1.36372

10/27/2020
Update to resolve character model blinking

10/25/2020
Updated for WoW version 9.0.1.36322Added all new customization commands for each race
Use .customizations to see available commands for currently morphed race & genderCustomizations commands now save for each race morph and are not shared across races

08/27/2020
Updated for WoW version 8.3.7.35662

08/07/2020
Updated for WoW version 8.3.7.35435

07/23/2020
Updated for WoW version 8.3.7.35284

07/21/2020
Updated for WoW version 8.3.7.35249

07/02/2020
Updated for WoW version 8.3.0.34963

06/16/2020
Updated for WoW version 8.3.0.34769

06/04/2020
Updated for WoW version 8.3.0.34601

04/30/2020
Updated for WoW version 8.3.0.34220

04/04/2020
Updated for WoW version 8.3.0.33941

03/23/2020
Updated for WoW version 8.3.0.33775

03/20/2020
Updated for WoW version 8.3.0.33724

03/15/2020
New commands to disable/enable DH meta display: .disablemeta 1 and .disablemeta 0 (ty vultz for idea)

03/03/2020
Updated for WoW version 8.3.0.33528

02/15/2020
Alt-click morphing off hands with the appearance tab now correctly morphs off hand instead of morphing main hand

02/14/2020
Updated for WoW version 8.3.0.33369

02/04/2020
Updated for WoW version 8.3.0.33237

01/28/2020
Updated for WoW version 8.3.0.33169

01/22/2020
Updated for WoW version 8.3.0.33115

01/21/2020
Updated for WoW version 8.3.0.33095

01/18/2020
Updated for WoW version 8.3.0.33084

01/16/2020
Updated for WoW version 8.3.0.33073Morphing shapeshift forms now works againAdded Vulpera as race 35Added Mechagnome as race 37

01/15/2020
Updated for WoW version 8.3.0.33062

01/10/2020
Updated for WoW version 8.2.5.32978

12/10/2019
Updated for WoW version 8.2.5.32750

12/04/2019
Updated for WoW version 8.2.5.32722

11/23/2019
Updated for WoW version 8.2.5.32638

11/21/2019
Updated for WoW version 8.2.5.32580

11/13/2019
Updated for WoW version 8.2.5.32494

10/24/2019
Updated for WoW version 8.2.5.32305

10/15/2019
Updated for WoW version 8.2.5.32185

10/11/2019
Updated for WoW version 8.2.5.32144

10/01/2019
Updated for WoW version 8.2.5.32028Enchant 0 now persists no enchant on weaponAdded game build and version checking to the loader

09/30/2019
Updated for WoW version 8.2.5.31984

09/28/2019
Updated for WoW version 8.2.5.31961

08/17/2019
Updated for WoW version 8.2.0.31478

08/08/2019
Updated for WoW version 8.2.0.31429

08/05/2019
Resolved taint issues with alt click morphingRequires run as admin now

08/03/2019
Alt + click morphing enchants, items, and item links implemented

07/31/2019
Moonkin Form, Shadowform, and various other forms now properly display character models.Spell effect morphs ex. Metamorphosis or Polymorph now correctly display the spell animation while .morphed



*All in game LUA and commands have been REMOVED and you must use the jMorph Menu.exe GUI to morph.*

Known issues using directx 11 and game crashes have been found. Recommend using directx 12 or directx 11 Legacy.
I wrote this with VS 2019 so it does require 2019 VS Visual C++ Redistributable.Please report any bugs.
Have fun morphing!

----------


## Malignantx

Proud of my bro

----------


## WoahDudeWhat

Spoke with you in Discord. Program works as is, just conflictions with Mercenary Mode is all. If anyone used tmorph prior to lmorph, this program functions directly the same as tmorph. Can confirm it is legit. Happy morphing  :Smile:

----------


## emmy

Thanks - working very nicely. 

Finally having title morphing back is amazing.

----------


## Afflicted_One

So I was in a conversation with Blood in Discord and we pretty much confirmed it's not working outside of Windows 10 at the moment, so if you are here reading this and wondering why it's not working for you on win8 or win7, that might be why.

----------


## de_Fault

omg dude you're the GOAT could you please create a discord server for this

----------


## Undulaten

Mine is not working, it says injected successfully but I can't use any of the commands ingame.

I run it as administrator, and wow.exe 64 bit. I have the JM folder in my wow retail folder.

Edit: I might add that it says that it injected successfully and "press any key to close". But it still doesn't work, I really don't know why.

Edit2: Nvm I fixed it, I had apparently not updated my wow to the latest version, but I could still play so I didn't know about it.

----------


## Enuma

Nice work man! I knew that keeping all those tMorph macros from back in the day will be usefull  :Wink:   :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 





> Mine is not working, it says injected successfully but I can't use any of the commands ingame.
> 
> I run it as administrator, and wow.exe 64 bit. I have the JM folder in my wow retail folder.


Have you installed - Visual C++ Redistributable for Visual Studio 2015 (vc_redist.x64.exe) linked in main post?
Are you on Windows 10? since that is only OS on which jMorph is working.

----------


## Undulaten

> Nice work man! I knew that keeping all those tMorph macros from back in the day will be usefull  
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have you installed - Visual C++ Redistributable for Visual Studio 2015 (vc_redist.x64.exe) linked in main post?
> Are you on Windows 10? since that is only OS on which jMorph is working.


I have, and yes I am. I might add that it says that it injected successfully and "press any key to close". But it still doesn't work, I really don't know why.

----------


## Undulaten

Are you planning on adding the feature tMorph had where you could alt click (I believe) and item, item set, or mount, to instantly morph it to your character?

----------


## Vorpalspork

Great to have this! One thing to note is that when using it with a demon hunter, if you change your race, you do not change to demon form, you simply remain as the morphed race. Also, I haven't tried it, but when you say not compatible with war mode, I take it you can't use this in PvP like battlegrounds? Any chance that will be fixed in future?

----------


## sancteus

Do i have to download Visual C++ Redistributable for Visual Studio 2015 ? 

I was able to run the morpher fine without downloading it but it wouldnt cause a problem like getting detected easier by blizzard or something no?

----------


## Ancyfex

Works on every character except my main, no idea how that's even possible.

Edit: Tried killing something like Pawcorn said and it made it work for my main as well.

----------


## Pawpcorn

Nearly the same as Ancyfex. Everythings working, instead of the race command, but just for my Main.

Edit : Worked when i randomly killed something

----------


## Xtorz01

Is it safe to use like Lucidmorph ?

----------


## WoahDudeWhat

> Is it safe to use like Lucidmorph ?


Both Programs run the same risk as they always have. Both break the ToS, so it's a "use at your own risk program". But we can confirm this works for people on w10 and is fine.

----------


## gmd8

having issues morphing into NPCs, doesn't seem to be working with any models I've tried from this expansion however it does seem to be working for older models

----------


## Enuma

> Please report any bugs.
> 
> Have fun morphing!


One missing thing, exxcluding spell morph, is option for upright male Orcs (Mag'har and Normal)

Other than that, im testing it extensively today and so far only known bug that i found is PvP bug, which is already reported.

----------


## Lotaw

> One missing thing, exxcluding spell morph, is option for upright male Orcs (Mag'har and Normal)
> 
> Other than that, im testing it extensively today and so far only known bug that i found is PvP bug, which is already reported.


On my pally, I keep getting morphed back to tauren. It morphs back everytime I leave combat / use divine steed. I tried disabling WM, didnt work. On my rogue it works fine though !

Thanks a lot for creating it  :Smile:

----------


## ripOLD0WOWanimations

Will I be able to morph back to old character models with this?

----------


## UltraSJ

Isn't working with glyph of stars moonkin form

----------


## skidsh

> Are you planning on adding the feature tMorph had where you could alt click (I believe) and item, item set, or mount, to instantly morph it to your character?


I am planning on adding this feature in the next update




> Great to have this! One thing to note is that when using it with a demon hunter, if you change your race, you do not change to demon form, you simply remain as the morphed race. Also, I haven't tried it, but when you say not compatible with war mode, I take it you can't use this in PvP like battlegrounds? Any chance that will be fixed in future?


Not sure what 'not compatible with war mode' means as I have never said that. What they may be referring to is mercenary mode when queuing battlegrounds as the opposite faction. Mercenary mode and jMorph has a number of bugs right now.

----------


## LameName123

will this only work on windows 10? i still use 7 and it doesnt work for me and my guildies who also use 7

----------


## vdokhnovitel

hey windows 10 installed, on 64 bit jmorph ran on admin and works until the point it says push any key i push enter as tmorph used to work and nothing happening in game, i have the microsoft visual c++ 2017 downloaded went to download 2015 version and said i cant download it with a newer version installed in the error logs on the download any ideas? no in-game notification saying its even running after the command prompt step - thanks

----------


## gmd8

> having issues morphing into NPCs, doesn't seem to be working with any models I've tried from this expansion however it does seem to be working for older models


I'm trying to morph into lord stormsong (or any other k'thir npc) and typing .morph 134060 just turns me into a square block. same when I tried to morph into malfurion and genn. am I doing something wrong or is it just not working?

----------


## skidsh

> I'm trying to morph into lord stormsong (or any other k'thir npc) and typing .morph 134060 just turns me into a square block. same when I tried to morph into malfurion and genn. am I doing something wrong or is it just not working?


That ID is the creature ID not the displayID of the creature.

This should work for that NPC


```
.morph 85180
```

To find the displayID you can use wowhead to find the NPC and right click inspect the page and search for displayID:

----------


## Enuma

> Will I be able to morph back to old character models with this?


Nope. As with every other morpher, since old models were replaced with updated versions of it there is almost no way to use old models.
I say "almost" since you can try to track down an NPC which is using an old model, but even if you find one you wont be able to change its looks/gear

There MIGHT be the way when Classic launches since its based on 8.1 client and its using "old" models. PPL will PROBABLY find a way to extract those models (.m2 files) and inject them via custom launcher into WoW.




> Great to have this! One thing to note is that when using it with a demon hunter, if you change your race, you do not change to demon form, you simply remain as the morphed race.


Ony two issues that i have with DH is that Demon form model is switched to female, even tho im playing a male character.
Second one is that model bugs out for ~10s after using blade dance, but this is known issue with morphers because NE and BE models have additional animations for DH class, which is missing to other races.
Simple spell swap is resolving this. I used to swap Blade Dance to Whirlwind (because its an AOE animation on a loop) and characters stopped bugging out.

----------


## Snifyx

is it possible to morph into a allied race ? if yes, does someone know the id's?

----------


## Trigsx

It injects fine and loads up ingame, able to switch race but as soon i switch zone it goes back to default and no commands work or it'll work if i do the .race command but entering stealth resets everything back to normal.
Im on win10, ive tried with 2017/2015 c++, any clue what the issue could be?

----------


## revive25

> is it possible to morph into a allied race ? if yes, does someone know the id's?


Nightborne : .race 27
Highmountain Tauren : .race 28
Void Elf : .race 29
Lightforged Draenei : .race 30
Zandalari Troll : .race 31
Kul Tiran Humans : .race 32
Dark Iron Dwarf : .race 33
Mag'har Orc : .race 36

----------


## Lotaw

> It injects fine and loads up ingame, able to switch race but as soon i switch zone it goes back to default and no commands work or it'll work if i do the .race command but entering stealth resets everything back to normal.
> Im on win10, ive tried with 2017/2015 c++, any clue what the issue could be?


Same issue

----------


## gmd8

> That ID is the creature ID not the displayID of the creature.
> 
> This should work for that NPC
> 
> 
> ```
> .morph 85180
> ```
> 
> To find the displayID you can use wowhead to find the NPC and right click inspect the page and search for displayID:


awesome thank you so much

----------


## skidsh

> It injects fine and loads up ingame, able to switch race but as soon i switch zone it goes back to default and no commands work or it'll work if i do the .race command but entering stealth resets everything back to normal.
> Im on win10, ive tried with 2017/2015 c++, any clue what the issue could be?





> Same issue


question for both of you does this happen every time or just occasionally?

----------


## Disec

Thanks for this! I loved Tmorph and its awesome to see you release something that feels the same.

----------


## Trigsx

> question for both of you does this happen every time or just occasionally?


Every time for me

----------


## Lotaw

> question for both of you does this happen every time or just occasionally?


It works fine for like a couple minutes. Then it resets my race back to normal (but I still have the morphed gear). It instantly resets back to normal when I enter / exit stealth, enter / exit combat, use steed on my pally, and also randomly while walking or whatever.
When I load into an instance, it resets back to full though. Also, if I /reload my UI, the commands won't work anymore

----------


## WoahDudeWhat

> Not too sure where a lot of issues are occuring for people. 0 problems for rogue or paladin for me. Best thing I suggest trying is using DX12 or Legacy, as he has stated DX11 does have bugs if you are currently on that. Check what you are using at System > Advanced > Graphics API


Not too sure where a lot of issues are occuring for people. 0 problems for rogue or paladin for me. Best thing I suggest trying is using DX12 or Legacy, as he has stated DX11 does have bugs if you are currently on that. Check what you are using at System > Advanced > Graphics API

----------


## Lotaw

I'm using DX12  :Smile:  Nvidia drivers updated, Visual C++ updated, jmorph ran as admin. Tried deleting wow's cache, as well as running it without any addons. Nothing worked unfortunately  :Frown: 
I play on EU if that makes any difference whatsoever on the client

----------


## Fatefulfire101

works fine for me until I go through a loading screen of any kinda, then i get a wow error and game crashes

----------


## skidsh

> works fine for me until I go through a loading screen of any kinda, then i get a wow error and game crashes


This is a symptom of using directx 11 in system advanced graphics API set it to directx12 or legacy

----------


## PowerCandy

can anyone report banwaves or using this specific program

I am very happy that u decided to make this program  :Smile:

----------


## waduhekhek

When I try to run tmorph it says File not Found, anyone know why?

----------


## alleycatt

was really hyped then found out you have to have windows 10  :Frown:

----------


## stormrage666

praise the gods this have returned...


It worked for sometime here, but now this keep getting some error and crashing client

I restarted my pc, it seems it works fine.

Remember to turn off your anti-virus... it seems it doesnt like memory editor (or what this kind of program) does.

yoooray

----------


## Notglad

Wondering if this is safe to use?

----------


## gmd8

does anyone know how I could find the displayid for the kul tiran moonkin form (incarnation specifically would be nice)? cant find it anywhere

edit: managed to find it, it's 90986 if anyone else wants to know.

----------


## tmani

Hi,

This is a link to an addon that with tmorph allowed me to change the model of my druids different forms (Dropbox - DruidShapeshift.zip - Simplify your life)

using it with jMorph it will only change the 1st form i shift into to what i changed it to and when i shift back into caster im naked and if i am jmorphed to a different race it doesnt load that race lol can someone help fix this addon script or is it something that tmorph had that made this addon work in the past?

fyi i removed this part from the addon core scrpit to make it semi work in the 1st place 

-- Break out of the function if tMorph is not loaded.
if (not tMorphLoaded) then return end

----------


## Afflicted_One

Did some testing and '.Scale' appears to be a command, and seems to work properly, any reason this wasn't added to the original post?

Also, I have a suggestion: Let us morph into NPC races. (I.e. Vulpera=race 35, Mechagnome=race 37, Naga=race 13, etc.)

Something else I noticed, when you morph into an NPC it also gives you all the NPC's gear, whereas with Lmorph this didn't happen. I appreciated the customizability of being able to select different gear when morphing into an NPC and was wondering if this was something that could be changed.

----------


## Runeej

Has there been any reports of FPS spiking when using this program? This is what I'm currently experiencing, might just be my PC being complete trash.

----------


## skidsh

> Did some testing and '.Scale' appears to be a command, and seems to work properly, any reason this wasn't added to the original post?
> 
> Also, I have a suggestion: Let us morph into NPC races. (I.e. Vulpera=race 35, Mechagnome=race 37, Naga=race 13, etc.)
> 
> Something else I noticed, when you morph into an NPC it also gives you all the NPC's gear, whereas with Lmorph this didn't happen. I appreciated the customizability of being able to select different gear when morphing into an NPC and was wondering if this was something that could be changed.


The NPC races are not available in jMorph because of a limitation in the method I chose to change races. I am not modifying your actual race ID only the model.

and I won’t be adding that npc gear morphing from lucid morph (possibly just a bug in lucid?)

----------


## Lotaw

Skidsh any suggestion I could try to fix the bug I'm experiencing ? (morph not working anymore after any loading) ? I tried updating video drives, windows, wow, deleting cache / wtf / interface, running it in dx11 legacy / dx 12, changing jmorph's folder location. I tried on my horde and alliance chars

----------


## skidsh

> Skidsh any suggestion I could try to fix the bug I'm experiencing ? (morph not working anymore after any loading) ? I tried updating video drives, windows, wow, deleting cache / wtf / interface, running it in dx11 legacy / dx 12, changing jmorph's folder location. I tried on my horde and alliance chars


Not sure this isn't happening to me at all. Do you have the latest version of jMorph? If not maybe try re downloading it.

----------


## Stevy

works great so far thx

----------


## gmd8

sorry for all the questions but is spell morphing working correctly? when I try to morph blade dance into something else it doesn't even let me press enter in the chat window

----------


## Afflicted_One

> sorry for all the questions but is spell morphing working correctly? when I try to morph blade dance into something else it doesn't even let me press enter in the chat window


Spell morphing isn't implemented yet.

----------


## tompatheman

Will there be any fix to the freeze after you use metamorph as demon hunter? your player model freezes but you can still move and do dps but its quite annoying  :Smile:

----------


## WoahDudeWhat

> Will there be any fix to the freeze after you use metamorph as demon hunter? your player model freezes but you can still move and do dps but its quite annoying


That was a common issue with Tmorph as well. It's because Blood Elf and Night Elf got extra animations for Blade Dance and Meta that other races did not get. The only "real" fix is when spell morphing becomes available and you can morph Blade Dance and Meta to something else.

----------


## Hyperbeist

Thank god, finally <3

----------


## lexdiam0nd

I met all requirements to run this, yet i'm having difficulty running it. I ran LucidMorph perfectly fine before no issues.

I even got the "injected"...press any key pop up.

----------


## Afflicted_One

> I met all requirements to run this, yet i'm having difficulty running it. I ran LucidMorph perfectly fine before no issues.
> 
> I even got the "injected"...press any key pop up.



Are you using windows 10? Because it won't work otherwise at the moment.

----------


## lexdiam0nd

yes, was that already put out? guess i missed it.

----------


## Vorpalspork

Just chiming in same comment from another poster about Druid. If you are a Balance druid in Moonkin form, but using the Glyph of Stars, you revert to your original race. So, for example, I use jmorph and change my base race of NE to BE, when I enter Moonkin form (while using the glyph) my hairstyle is changed, but my base model reverts to NE. When I turn off Moonkin form, I am back to the BE form I morphed into. Is there a way to get around this?

----------


## Trigsx

> It injects fine and loads up ingame, able to switch race but as soon i switch zone it goes back to default and no commands work or it'll work if i do the .race command but entering stealth resets everything back to normal.
> Im on win10, ive tried with 2017/2015 c++, any clue what the issue could be?


Still having the issue, appreciate any help.

----------


## Afflicted_One

Maybe try disabling antivirus software temporarily to see if that changes things.

----------


## skidsh

> Just chiming in same comment from another poster about Druid. If you are a Balance druid in Moonkin form, but using the Glyph of Stars, you revert to your original race. So, for example, I use jmorph and change my base race of NE to BE, when I enter Moonkin form (while using the glyph) my hairstyle is changed, but my base model reverts to NE. When I turn off Moonkin form, I am back to the BE form I morphed into. Is there a way to get around this?


This was fixed in the last update (7/31)

----------


## paul1234

Anyone having a problem saying "Failed to locate kerne123"
Please help me asap i wanna use it rly badly  :Frown:

----------


## Vorpalspork

> This was fixed in the last update (7/31)


Well, egg on my face. lol 

I missed the fact that this was updated - it works just fine, now. Thanks!

----------


## skidsh

> Anyone having a problem saying "Failed to locate kerne123"
> Please help me asap i wanna use it rly badly


Run as admin

----------


## Afflicted_One

> Anyone having a problem saying "Failed to locate kerne123"
> Please help me asap i wanna use it rly badly


Sounds like you are missing 2015 and/or 2017 c++ redistributable, otherwise make sure you are running as admin.

----------


## Lotaw

> Still having the issue, appreciate any help.


I found the fix (at least for me). Uninstall Rivatuner. If it doesn't work, try uninstalling MSI afterburner too

----------


## lexdiam0nd

still cant get it to work, reinstalled the c++ 2017, used admin when launching, im using win 10. Tired of looking like an idiot typing .race 5 in chat and not turning into an undead. Any suggestions?

----------


## lcke

i have the same issue like lexdiam0nd

----------


## Afflicted_One

> still cant get it to work, reinstalled the c++ 2017, used admin when launching, im using win 10. Tired of looking like an idiot typing .race 5 in chat and not turning into an undead. Any suggestions?


Only other thing I can think of is to make sure you disable any software that could prevent or interrupt code injection like anti-virus programs. There is also a new version of Jmorph out now, so make sure you are on the latest version of that, and make sure your wow client is fully updated.

----------


## lcke

i disabled every antivirus program but its still not working  :Frown:

----------


## lcke

if u have any suggestions or ideas feel free to tell me

----------


## Afflicted_One

A few more ideas:

Disable all your addons.

Run WoW from the .exe rather than through the launcher.

Try on another PC if you have access to one, for the sake of testing.

----------


## coconutjoe

Is there a way to get this working on Windows 7 at all?

----------


## lcke

without addons and with only the .exe and jmorph running it doesnt work , but thanks for the ideas anyway.
i think im gonna try it on another pc soon.

----------


## Trigsx

> I found the fix (at least for me). Uninstall Rivatuner. If it doesn't work, try uninstalling MSI afterburner too


It works after removing Riva, thanks.

----------


## Vazyx

Hi, i tried downloading it but when im going to run it, i get this message "Failed to obtain process "wow.exe"... What am i doing wrong?

Thanks!

----------


## Altracore

> Hi, i tried downloading it but when im going to run it, i get this message "Failed to obtain process "wow.exe"... What am i doing wrong?
> 
> Thanks!


Same for me here

EDIT : Okay I found the problem, you just have to log ingame before turning up the morph exe

----------


## shujiko

Does anyone know how to get the ID of the Kul Tiran Moonkin Form ? Because even with WoWhead I can't find it..
Thanks !

----------


## lcke

i dont have rivatuner or another program like that on my pc so its still not working

----------


## lcke

after uninstall every other program it says: failed to locate kernel32 in remote process....

----------


## skidsh

> after uninstall every other program it says: failed to locate kernel32 in remote process....


This is what it says when not running as admin

----------


## lcke

im running it as admin actually

----------


## skidsh

> im running it as admin actually


Not sure hmm

----------


## lcke

some hours later i tried to run it again randomly as admin and now it says injection sucessful but its like before it doesnt work

----------


## Lefty23

Trying to morph into a skeleton like noggenfogger elixir for cast animations but i cant figure it out. Anyone know it? tried 16591 already.

----------


## clevog

Do you guys think jMorph is safe to use considering the 6 month banwave that happened recently? I already used it once, so if it was bannable, I'm already on a banlist. I'm just curious whether you guys think you can get in trouble for using jMorph.

----------


## revive25

> Do you guys think jMorph is safe to use considering the 6 month banwave that happened recently? I already used it once, so if it was bannable, I'm already on a banlist. I'm just curious whether you guys think you can get in trouble for using jMorph.


It never was a "safe to use" program , use at your own risk . I used all three morph tool and not getting any ban or warning so far

----------


## clevog

> It never was a "safe to use" program , use at your own risk . I used all three morph tool and not getting any ban or warning so far


You consistently used morphing tools around the time the 6 month ban wave happened and didn't get banned?

----------


## Lotaw

> You consistently used morphing tools around the time the 6 month ban wave happened and didn't get banned?


I used LucidMorph, the original Tmorph, and now Jmorph, never got any ban whatsoever

----------


## revive25

> Do you guys think jMorph is safe to use considering the 6 month banwave that happened recently? I already used it once, so if it was bannable, I'm already on a banlist. I'm just curious whether you guys think you can get in trouble for using jMorph.


It never was a "safe to use" program , use at your own risk . I used all three morph tool and not getting any ban or warning so far

----------


## scraw1erx

Hi there guys! I have a problem, sometimes, when I use this tool (ty creator, this is awesome) my game crashes after loading with blizzard error code. Does anyone has this problem?

----------


## Lotaw

use DX12 or 11 legacy

----------


## gmd8

> Does anyone know how to get the ID of the Kul Tiran Moonkin Form ? Because even with WoWhead I can't find it..
> Thanks !


it was difficult to find for me too but I found it by going on this wowhead page - Kul Tiran Human Druid Forms - Guides - Wowhead
and under the moonkin form I opened the "view in wowhead model viewer" link in a new tab and the ID was in the url

----------


## shujiko

> it was difficult to find for me too but I found it by going on this wowhead page - Kul Tiran Human Druid Forms - Guides - Wowhead
> and under the moonkin form I opened the "view in wowhead model viewer" link in a new tab and the ID was in the url


Hey ! Thanks for the answer ! The problem is I already try with this, with .morph and .shapeshift 31 and i'm just a cube :/

The ONLY link I found that was good is Druid Form Morph IDs - Nar'thalas Academy - EpsilonWoW but there is not the last races druid forms

But I wonder how they found the ids?

----------


## gmd8

> Hey ! Thanks for the answer ! The problem is I already try with this, with .morph and .shapeshift 31 and i'm just a cube :/
> 
> The ONLY link I found that was good is Druid Form Morph IDs - Nar'thalas Academy - EpsilonWoW but there is not the last races druid forms
> 
> But I wonder how they found the ids?


that's odd, works for me. for example the incarnation kul tiran moonkin form can be found here - 
Kul Tiran Human Druid Forms - Guides - Wowhead

that 90983 in the url is the id you need, so ".shapeshift 31 90983" would shapeshift your moonkin form into that. just double checked on my druid and it worked

----------


## MissEnvyGames

Having issues with the elite enchants -- Primal Victory, Demonic Tyranny, and Glorious Tyranny, as well as the Ferocious Gladiator's Storm Dragon (Along with all that share appearances with it).

----------


## LameName123

any chance of this ever working for windows 7?

----------


## skidsh

> Having issues with the elite enchants -- Primal Victory, Demonic Tyranny, and Glorious Tyranny, as well as the Ferocious Gladiator's Storm Dragon (Along with all that share appearances with it).


what type of issues

----------


## khaoslbc

Hi, will Jmorph allow spell morphing in the future?

----------


## Moudi

Very intresting following  :Smile:

----------


## shujiko

> that's odd, works for me. for example the incarnation kul tiran moonkin form can be found here - 
> Kul Tiran Human Druid Forms - Guides - Wowhead
> 
> that 90983 in the url is the id you need, so ".shapeshift 31 90983" would shapeshift your moonkin form into that. just double checked on my druid and it worked


It worked just fine ! Thank you =)

----------


## Narcissu

Is it just due to early development stage or is it something wrong with me. My models never stick. they constantly change back so frequently i'd have to type the command back in 10-15 times in a 2 minute time span to stay as a panda :v

----------


## MissEnvyGames

> what type of issues


The enchants simply don't work. They are blank. The enchants worked with the same code I was using when Tmorph was out, but not with Jmorph.

----------


## Afflicted_One

> Is it just due to early development stage or is it something wrong with me. My models never stick. they constantly change back so frequently i'd have to type the command back in 10-15 times in a 2 minute time span to stay as a panda :v


That's not normal, make sure tmorph and/or WoW are fully updated. Other than that read through the thread and try some of the suggestions for fixes. It seems like a lot of 3rd party software can interfere with the program, so it might be that.

----------


## w4zp

is spellmorphing not working or is it only an issue on my end?

----------


## psychonaut11

WoW updated so jMorph seems to be out of date atm. ( ._.)

----------


## Afflicted_One

> WoW updated so jMorph seems to be out of date atm. ( ._.)


Just don't update the client, and launch directly from the .exe

As long as it's merely a client update you aren't forced to update.

----------


## Reverbz

What do we do if we downloaded?

----------


## skidsh

> WoW updated so jMorph seems to be out of date atm. ( ._.)


Working on an update for the wow patch

----------


## Reverbz

> Working on an update for the wow patch


Jax ur the man for this.

----------


## skidsh

> Working on an update for the wow patch


Updated for 8.2.0.31429

----------


## skidsh

> The enchants simply don't work. They are blank. The enchants worked with the same code I was using when Tmorph was out, but not with Jmorph.


.enchant works the same as it did for tmorph. The example in the tmorph quote in the first post of this thread works:



> _.enchant 1 155_

----------


## psychonaut11

damn, you're quick with that update. good stuff m8

----------


## MissEnvyGames

> .enchant works the same as it did for tmorph. The example in the tmorph quote in the first post of this thread works:


I am aware of how it works. The code for the enchants I just mentioned DO NOT work.

----------


## Fishrr

I also after the update have a problem when it comes to the morph sticking. The race resets and i become naked a couple of sec after morphing. Problem fixed

----------


## nmxflow

as soon as i inject my game insta crashes (I'm using dx12)
Screenshot - bd624935b43421b40b45f2fa10ab476f - Gyazo

----------


## Afflicted_One

> I am aware of how it works. The code for the enchants I just mentioned DO NOT work.


Post the enchant IDs, I will test it.




> I also after the update have a problem when it comes to the morph sticking. The race resets and i become naked a couple of sec after morphing.





> as soon as i inject my game insta crashes (I'm using dx12)
> Screenshot - bd624935b43421b40b45f2fa10ab476f - Gyazo


I haven't had any issues, so something definitely is wrong on your end. There is nothing wrong with Jmorph itself that is causing these issues. Go through the thread and read through some of the troubleshooting suggestions. Run as admin, install c++ service packs, etc. 

I recently got to test Jmorph on a fresh copy of Windows 10 with a fresh installation of WoW and it worked flawlessly. If you are having issues it's 100% either due to user error or something with your software is interfering with the program. But under normal conditions it *will* work. The reality is injection software can be temperamental and easily interfered with by other programs.

----------


## nmxflow

I fixed the problem by turning off AntiVirus

----------


## skidsh

> I am aware of how it works. The code for the enchants I just mentioned DO NOT work.


Here are the enchant IDs you are asking for.

Primal Victory: .enchant 1 313
Glorious Tyranny: .enchant 1 257
Demonic Tyranny: .enchant 1 348

*Make sure you aren't using an artifact weapon as they cannot be enchanted.

*Let me know if that helps =)

----------


## nmxflow

> I fixed the problem by turning off AntiVirus


nvm it started crashing again..  :Frown:

----------


## Bestbad

Hellou, 

First of all thank you very much for doing this for us. 

I have tried the morpher and at first it worked for about 10 minutes before it crashed my game. Ever since, I have not been able to inject it as it crashes my WoW client straight away. Same issue as what nmxflow has mentioned.

----------


## TheBelgiumPope

> Hellou, 
> 
> First of all thank you very much for doing this for us. 
> 
> I have tried the morpher and at first it worked for about 10 minutes before it crashed my game. Ever since, I have not been able to inject it as it crashes my WoW client straight away. Same issue as what nmxflow has mentioned.


I am also having this issue, have tried disabling all firewalls, all antivirus, running compatibility modes, administrator etc etc 

Nothing fixes. 

I can get it working for a wihle but then when I join an arena it will just crash again.

----------


## nmxflow

> as soon as i inject my game insta crashes (I'm using dx12)
> Screenshot - bd624935b43421b40b45f2fa10ab476f - Gyazo


if someone has any ideas to fix this pls tell me

----------


## skidsh

Try on directx 11 legacy as well see if that resolves any issues

----------


## Slowseph

Bless you... bless you for this. 

Any plans on cranking one out for the classic servers?

----------


## skidsh

> Bless you... bless you for this. 
> 
> Any plans on cranking one out for the classic servers?


no plans for that, i'm not going to be playing classic

----------


## MissEnvyGames

> Here are the enchant IDs you are asking for.
> 
> Primal Victory: .enchant 1 313
> Glorious Tyranny: .enchant 1 257
> Demonic Tyranny: .enchant 1 348
> 
> *Make sure you aren't using an artifact weapon as they cannot be enchanted.
> 
> *Let me know if that helps =)


Oh... I was using the artifact. Jesus christ, thank you. LOL.

----------


## Unsullied1337

I was one of those who were slacking in Legion getting the guardian artifacts, anyone know where i can find an NPC code or something to get it morphed?

Mostly for the Grizzlemaw look, cause i aint finding any NPC's looking like it.

----------


## Manu9

Can we change Orc Posture?

----------


## gmd8

> I was one of those who were slacking in Legion getting the guardian artifacts, anyone know where i can find an NPC code or something to get it morphed?
> 
> Mostly for the Grizzlemaw look, cause i aint finding any NPC's looking like it.


that id is actually in the original post i believe, was used as an example for druid shapeshifting

----------


## Bestbad

> Try on directx 11 legacy as well see if that resolves any issues


Seems to have fixed it, I will post updates should it crash again

----------


## Unsullied1337

> that id is actually in the original post i believe, was used as an example for druid shapeshifting


Woot i am lazy!! 

Wonder where he found those.

----------


## skidsh

> Can we change Orc Posture?


No, posture is not implemented sadly =(

----------


## Cursedboye

Anyone else having a few naked paladin issues? Whenever I use the Divine Steed it just resets the morph to my original race and makes me naked xD Probably paladin related bug or smth

----------


## khaoslbc

Hi, is spell morping going to be implemented in the future?

----------


## Lotaw

> Anyone else having a few naked paladin issues? Whenever I use the Divine Steed it just resets the morph to my original race and makes me naked xD Probably paladin related bug or smth


Do you happen to use msi afterburner / rivatuner ?

----------


## Draez

Thanks for this it's great to have a morpher again.

I wanted to ask if there are any plans to make jMorph work in classic wow ?

----------


## Cursedboye

> Do you happen to use msi afterburner / rivatuner ?


No, I'm not :/ it seems to be the only paladin tho when I use divine steed.

----------


## lexdiam0nd

> Seems to have fixed it, I will post updates should it crash again


any issues, reading for the 1st time
ty

----------


## thanksiguess

Any chance this could be updated to support NPC races? Like race ID # 35 (vulpera)? I tried to use it but it wouldn't work. Regular races worked fine though!
Thanks for your hard work and regular updates btw!

----------


## gmd8

anyone know how I could "turn off" the visual of a shapeshift/spell effect like shadowform/astral form/moonkin form? as in being in the form but just displaying my normal caster form without the spell effect

----------


## Afflicted_One

> Any chance this could be updated to support NPC races? Like race ID # 35 (vulpera)? I tried to use it but it wouldn't work. Regular races worked fine though!
> Thanks for your hard work and regular updates btw!


This was answered a few pages back:




> The NPC races are not available in jMorph because of a limitation in the method I chose to change races. I am not modifying your actual race ID only the model.





> anyone know how I could "turn off" the visual of a shapeshift/spell effect like shadowform/astral form/moonkin form? as in being in the form but just displaying my normal caster form without the spell effect


I don't think this is currently possible without spell morphing.

----------


## ryandtdx

Is there a way to find the display ID's for the new updated mounts ETC the G.M.O.D mount? ive tried inspecting wowhead but the display id's there are just dead and morph the mount into nothing cheers!

----------


## skidsh

G.M.O.D - .mount 90189

How I found it:

----------


## johnluck

Thank you man...u are an angel in the sky! I was looking for a program like old tmorph for a long time.....you are my hero!

----------


## ryandtdx

> G.M.O.D - .mount 90189
> 
> How I found it:


Cheers mate I’ll try it when I’m back from work and keep you updated!

----------


## psychonaut11

you just go to whatever mount you're looking to use on Wowhead then you right-click on the page then click view page source then hit CTRL-F then type displayID in the box that pops up and hit enter. 

hope this is what your asking. =]

----------


## Icesythe7

> Cheers mate I’ll try it when I’m back from work and keep you updated!


heres all the mounts 
[C++] inline int32_t MountDisplayId[] = { 0, // no mount 74315, // 899, A - Pastebin.com

----------


## ryandtdx

> heres all the mounts 
> [C++] inline int32_t MountDisplayId[] = { 0, // no mount 74315, // 899, A - Pastebin.com


youre a king thank you

----------


## schlitzy

i have some issues with Jmorph crashing my Wow while in Arena. Error#132


Edit: Not only in Arena - now it insta crashed when i startet Jmorph : Again Error#132 - no Memory found or somethig

----------


## dutu40

This will get you perma banned pretty quickly on retail, right?

----------


## psychonaut11

morphing? nah.

----------


## majinzeni

Does the .spell feature work for anyone? I can't find a way to morph my shadowform into another spell.

----------


## Afflicted_One

> Does the .spell feature work for anyone? I can't find a way to morph my shadowform into another spell.


Read the OP, spell morphing isn't in yet.

----------


## Haroldx

bloody dogs updated the game again

----------


## porkchopdoritos

> bloody dogs updated the game again


Protip: go into your battle.net settings and disable automatic updates. Instead, launch the game from the .exe

Unless there is a major patch or update released, the game will allow you to launch via the executable with the current version you have.

----------


## skidsh

Working on an update for 31478

----------


## lexdiam0nd

not working for me

----------


## Standin

Hi guys, so i'm running into a problem, the morpher isn't working at all in game, no crashes, no fails nothing just not working

So i run the loader as admin :
2019-08-17 05_37_29-C__Users_Mathieu-PC_Desktop_jm_jMorph Loader.exe.png

In game


I have Direct X12 / Visual C++ 2015 2017 / All drivers up to date / Wow up to date / Running it as admin / computer protection off and on nothing makes it work

I'd love some help :3 

Thanks for reading me

PS : Tested on multiple characters same issue

----------


## Vorpalspork

You all realize it hasn't been updated for the latest version, so it won't work right now . . .

----------


## Standin

> You all realize it hasn't been updated for the latest version, so it won't work right now . . .


Work for a friend of mine right now so i'm confused

----------


## lexdiam0nd

> You all realize it hasn't been updated for the latest version, so it won't work right now . . .


i just missed Skidsh in progress post

----------


## skidsh

Update for 31478

----------


## skidsh

> Work for a friend of mine right now so i'm confused


If your friend didn't close his wow it won't get updated so he could still use the old jmorph and you couldnt because your game was updated. an update for jmorph is out now should work for the latest patch

----------


## Haroldx

It works for me but i get another window that pops up saying "control" and if i close it, it closes wow too?

----------


## blurkan

Anyone knows how to get the Night elf "night warrior" eyes? The dark ones?

----------


## skidsh

> It works for me but i get another window that pops up saying "control" and if i close it, it closes wow too?


debug window i left in by accident - fixed, you can redownload for a version without that window

----------


## xxClon3xx

how i can entchant off hand illusion with ALT?? =)

----------


## Niclas Vang

These update times.

Not the hero we deserve, but the hero we need!

Thank you man!

----------


## Iggept

So i tried this out and it said injection was succesful. Then the jmorph launcer disappeared from the folder. Wth was that?

----------


## Standin

> debug window i left in by accident - fixed, you can redownload for a version without that window


Sorry to bother again, i think i found something buggy any chance i pm u in here to link the gif ?

It's like animation stuck with DH Blade dance

----------


## Manu9

> Sorry to bother again, i think i found something buggy any chance i pm u in here to link the gif ?
> 
> It's like animation stuck with DH Blade dance


Yeah that's a known one, we have to wait until spell morphing, or use one of the 4 races that support it - Belf, Nelf, Void Elf, and Nightborne.

I asked this before but it seems lost now - Can we change Orc postures?

----------


## Standin

> Yeah that's a known one, we have to wait until spell morphing, or use one of the 4 races that support it - Belf, Nelf, Void Elf, and Nightborne.
> 
> I asked this before but it seems lost now - Can we change Orc postures?


I see thanks switched to NE then :3

----------


## Afflicted_One

> So i tried this out and it said injection was succesful. Then the jmorph launcer disappeared from the folder. Wth was that?


Your antivirus software is probably interfering, picking it up as a virus (false-positive).

----------


## Threll

> Both Programs run the same risk as they always have. Both break the ToS, so it's a "use at your own risk program". But we can confirm this works for people on w10 and is fine.


blizzard actually went through a ban wave with these kind of programs and deemed lucid morph safe to use aslong as it wasent spoken openly on w.o.w servers i was a lucid morph user in the discord and everything and even had a blizzard employee come in and speak to us about it, they only banned the other one that actually changed gameplay not just models, now they "suggested" against it but... all in all they wont ban for just a morphing changing tool

----------


## governatore

> Update for 31478


yo just wondering if there will be any update/version for windows 7 any soon?

----------


## skidsh

> yo just wondering if there will be any update/version for windows 7 any soon?


No windows 7 is kinda old it was released 10 years ago

----------


## alleycatt

So spell animation swapping still isn't fixed?

----------


## MichaelTH1

It is crashing my game a quite bit much... And sometimes when injecting it gives permission error that makes the game crash. Also it doesnt really work with the mount G.M.O.D - if you are morphed into another race and use G.M.O.D mount it will either make you use "Running wild" if morphed into worgen or just crash the game if you are morphed into human or something else..

----------


## MichaelTH1

The error it gives looks like this:

Imgur: The magic of the Internet

----------


## jeleopard

Downloaded this and it worked fine last night - however this morning, when I open jmorph and run it, it not only closes wow, but deletes itself from my computer - the exe is no longer there. At all. Not even in the recycle bin. What is going on???

Update: when I try to reinstall - from existing rar or a new one, it doesn't matter - it says file not found. Restarting my PC fixes this, but then it all just repeats when I reinstall and try to run it again.

----------


## Afflicted_One

> Downloaded this and it worked fine last night - however this morning, when I open jmorph and run it, it not only closes wow, but deletes itself from my computer - the exe is no longer there. At all. Not even in the recycle bin. What is going on???
> 
> Update: when I try to reinstall - from existing rar or a new one, it doesn't matter - it says file not found. Restarting my PC fixes this, but then it all just repeats when I reinstall and try to run it again.


Your antivirus is probably deleting it.

----------


## Disec

Can you make a .reset function like tmorph had? If your target an npc and press a macro that has your morph codes it morphes them. Sometimes they vanish and you have to relog or whatever. having a .reset function to reset everything back to its original would be awesome.

----------


## psychonaut11

does anyone know if it's possible to morph the pvp flags? like the Glorious Pennant. its a toy so I'm guessing probably not, just curious. thx

----------


## khaoslbc

> does anyone know if it's possible to morph the pvp flags? like the Glorious Pennant. its a toy so I'm guessing probably not, just curious. thx


I think its an aura, so it can be done if spell morphing gets implemented I believe.

----------


## jeleopard

> Your antivirus is probably deleting it.


that doesn't explain why wow closes and why I can't reinstall it and why it worked before

----------


## Afflicted_One

> that doesn't explain why wow closes and why I can't reinstall it and why it worked before


>WoW closes
The AV program is forcing the program to shut down because it detected suspicious code injection, which is pretty standard.

>can't reinstall
The AV program has identified and quarantined the .exe, if the file shows up again it immediately gets removed. Again, this is typical AV behavior when dealing with false-positives.

>it worked before
I don't know what your AV settings are, but it probably didn't detect it at the time it was working, maybe after restarting or PC, or at a set time a scan was initiated and it got picked up. Once again, this is expected AV behavior.

Files don't disappear from your PC on their own.

----------


## Slyme97

I managed to load Jmorph into the game but it immediatly crashes, sometimes it doesn't crash until i mount on my obsidian nightwing.

Error message in picture.

Dx11.

BasSEw8.png

Switching to Dx12 actually fixed it.

----------


## white_plains

> Switching to Dx12 actually fixed it.


Thanks so much for this, fixed the issues for me too.

----------


## Egget

i am using directx 12 yet i get crashes like the poster above got.

Crashing from loading screens and shape shiftings.

win 10 and all drivers up to date.

----------


## Maniaze

is it possible to safe loadouts ?

----------


## Afflicted_One

> is it possible to safe loadouts ?


Simply make a macro.

That's why I love command-based morphers, it integrates seemlessly with the game.

----------


## psychonaut11

ah alright. thx

----------


## Afflicted_One

To anyone who has/had been experiencing issues with Jmorph: if you've managed to fix the problem with advice from here, or on your own, please leave a post to pass on your knowledge to others. It might help someone.

----------


## MichaelTH1

I havent gotten the issues solved as nobody has replied to my post .. Still crashing the game too much.

----------


## Afflicted_One

No one has a guaranteed fix for you since Jmorph isn't even a month old, knowing how to address these problems has to be a community effort. The best thing you can do is try a bunch of stuff and see if anything works, then inform everyone what you did to fix it.

----------


## Egget

Same, have taken the steps i found for it to work, still crashes from time to time when i mount, shape shift or have a loading screen.

----------


## Standin

Hi there, any one have his character perfectly fine but naked when dismounted ? Just happen today mby patch issue idk

----------


## Maniaze

> Hi there, any one have his character perfectly fine but naked when dismounted ? Just happen today mby patch issue idk


for me it only happens when i start morphing while in a shapeshift other than my normal form. 
just dont activate any form until you completed the morph (morphed every gear piece etc) then u can shapeshift and it works fine. 
atleast thats what i found out. 

didnt have a single crash at all and im playing 6 hours+ a day. Dont know what im doing right , but it works perfectly for me  :Big Grin:

----------


## Coza86

How can i stay in my caster form while shapeshifted?
is it possible without choose any npc number?
TMorph had an option to loadout my actual form code with number or so.

Thx

----------


## Afflicted_One

> How can i stay in my caster form while shapeshifted?
> is it possible without choose any npc number?
> TMorph had an option to loadout my actual form code with number or so.
> 
> Thx


I don't _think_ so, but I could be wrong.

In theory as a workaround, you could find a naked NPC that looks _similar_ to your character, and your gear should be able to show up I think. But I wouldn't know where to start...

----------


## Coza86

thx, but found out i cant morph any items on npcs

----------


## gmd8

does anyone know the id for shadowform?

----------


## Afflicted_One

> does anyone know the id for shadowform?


The spell ID is 232698, I _think_. But spell morphing isn't implemented so I can't test how/if morphing it would work.

----------


## skidsh

> How can i stay in my caster form while shapeshifted?
> is it possible without choose any npc number?
> TMorph had an option to loadout my actual form code with number or so.
> 
> Thx


You can do this with .shapeshift formid displayid

Here is a list of the all the display id's for races (they will keep your gear)
This is how .race works internally in jMorph
First number is male and the second is the female display id for the race on each line



```
19723 19724 Human
37920 20316 Orc
20317 37918 Dwarf
20318 37919 NightElf
37923 37924 Undead
20585 20584 Tauren
20580 20320 Gnome
20321 37922 Troll
20582 20583 Goblin
20578 20579 BloodElf
37916 20323 Draenei
37915 37914 Worgen
89511 89466 Panda
82375 82376 Nightborne
82377 82378 HighmountainTauren
82371 82372 VoidElf
82373 82374 LightforgedDraenei
88417 82411 ZandalariTroll
88414 88413 KulTiran
88409 88408 DarkIronDwarf
88420 88410 MagharOrc
```

----------


## Coza86

Thx man works like a charm!

----------


## beranabus

Silly question maybe, But, Will there be a Jmorph version for Classic WoW?

----------


## Christophers

Oh my god, it actually works. I've wanted tmorph back for so long. Too bad I'm leaving the game now.

----------


## Xtorz01

Anyone been banned yet for using the program ?

----------


## gmd8

> The spell ID is 232698, I _think_. But spell morphing isn't implemented so I can't test how/if morphing it would work.


isn't shadowform technically a shapeshift? if it is and we could find the shapeshift number it would work

----------


## randomxeu

is this safe to use ? i remember always f****** loving this mod, but being too afraid to use it. I hope its oke to use now

----------


## Shirofune

Hello guys.
Is it possible to remove the Metamorphosis form of Havoc DHs like a shapeshift form? I would like to remain in my original race always, don't know if it's possible. It would also be great if I could change Meta from the model to another spell animation, like Avenging Wrath, but I'll be fine just removing Meta

Thank you very much

----------


## PowerCandy

now that Classic has hit would there be any chance that we could extract old models and use in such program?

----------


## Egget

would love it for classic

----------


## Buddha0311

Make this for classic!

----------


## redraven626

does this not work with custom launchers like arctium? it runs perfectly on my retail wow, but if i run with my custom launcher, it crashes constantly

----------


## bishamon

> Make this for classic!


Amen to that

----------


## Afflicted_One

> Will there be a Jmorph version for Classic WoW?


Skidsh says he has no plans on playing classic, or making a version of jmorph for classic. I'm sure someone will come around to making one some day for classic. If skidsh releases the source code to someone willing to make a classic project or makes Jmorph open sources I'm sure it would speed up such a project, but that's entirely up to him.




> Anyone been banned yet for using the program?


No confirmed bans have ever occurred for any morphing program in all the years they have existed, it's not impossible that bans could happen one day, but it would be completely unprecedented as it has never happened before.





> isn't shadowform technically a shapeshift? if it is and we could find the shapeshift number it would work





> Is it possible to remove the Metamorphosis form of Havoc DHs like a shapeshift form? I would like to remain in my original race always, don't know if it's possible. It would also be great if I could change Meta from the model to another spell animation, like Avenging Wrath, but I'll be fine just removing Meta


Shadowform isn't a shapeshift or at least has no shapeshiftid that would be morphable associated with it. Metamorphosis has no known shapeshift ID, it seems like blizzard used a different technique for DH's forms altogether as no one has ever found a way to change them. I could be wrong through.




> does this not work with custom launchers like arctium? it runs perfectly on my retail wow, but if i run with my custom launcher, it crashes constantly


Sadly it doesn't work with Arctium the method of injecting appears incompatible when booting from a custom launcher, any injected code apparently alters the wrong memory address and causes a crash. If I'm wrong I would love clarification though, I can't 100% confirm if that's the case right now. I suppose a morph program would have to be developed exclusively with Arctium in mind in order to properly work in tandem, since the pointers are apparently different and/or shifted(?).

Edit: after looking into it my previous assertion about memory addresses appears to be inaccurate, maybe it has something to do with code obfuscation? No idea at this point.

----------


## Xtorz01

How do u Morph Artifact weapons ?

----------


## doityourself

> Sadly it doesn't work with Arctium the method of injecting appears incompatible when booting from a custom launcher, any injected code apparently alters the wrong memory address and causes a crash. If I'm wrong I would love clarification though, I can't 100% confirm if that's the case right now. I suppose a morph program would have to be developed exclusively with Arctium in mind in order to properly work in tandem, since the pointers are apparently different and/or shifted(?).
> 
> Edit: after looking into it my previous assertion about memory addresses appears to be inaccurate, maybe it has something to do with code obfuscation? No idea at this point.


Some people already asked me if it can be fixed. My answer: No jmorph wont work with the launcher

----------


## Afflicted_One

> How do u Morph Artifact weapons ?


The same way you morph any other weapon.

If you are asking how to morph TO an artifact weapon, all you need is the display ID for the artifact you are are trying to morph to.

Artifacts - Pastebin.com

----------


## Xtorz01

can you give an example: DH Mage tower one

----------


## Afflicted_One

> can you give an example: DH Mage tower one


.item 16 127829 24 (Purple)
.item 16 127829 23 (Orange)
.item 16 127829 22 (Green)
.item 16 127829 21 (Red)

For the other hand simply do ".item 17"

----------


## redraven626

what's the id for a demon hunters demon form?
also, is there an option for a cultist skin? like, not a morph. I basically want to use my dks mog with the cultist tattoos

----------


## Afflicted_One

> what's the id for a demon hunters demon form?
> also, is there an option for a cultist skin? like, not a morph. I basically want to use my dks mog with the cultist tattoos


Just search for 'Transformed Illidari Adepts' on wowhead, I think it's the same model. From there you can try different display IDs in that model range. Just add or subtract 1 from the display ID on the source page until you find the one you want, Blizzard usually groups reskins and female models together within the same display ID range.

As for NPC-only skins and options, like Wildhammer Dwarfs, cultist Humans, Eredar, etc, it's apparently not possible to morph inaccessible customization options. I wish there was a way though, we could then create our own allied race essentially. Also the pink hair and skins that Druid of the Flame NElf NPCs have access to is hot af, no pun intended.

----------


## johnluck

Any chance for classic wow morph? I know lots of people asking for it....and i'm sorry for it.....but would be very appreciate  :Big Grin:

----------


## Vazyx

Hey, i been using the morph and its so nice, does anyone know if there is a morph for old animations/models, for example in the middle of legion they changed resto shamans healing wave, so it looks like your pulling something up from the earth, i hated that change ever since then, i would love to have the same animation as healing surge like it used to be, healing surge and healing wave used to have the same animation, and i love that animation, everytime i cast healing wave i puke, so does anyone know a morph to get old animations/models?

Thanks, sorry for the long question  :Smile:

----------


## lexdiam0nd

it stopped working all of a sudden after the current patch. i havent changed anything in game, d11 legacy selected and anti virus still off, running in admin as usual. using the same jmorph version. 

any help would be greatly appreciated. ty.

----------


## Afflicted_One

> Any chance for classic wow morph? I know lots of people asking for it....and i'm sorry for it.....but would be very appreciate


iMorph




> Hey, i been using the morph and its so nice, does anyone know if there is a morph for old animations/models, for example in the middle of legion they changed resto shamans healing wave, so it looks like your pulling something up from the earth, i hated that change ever since then, i would love to have the same animation as healing surge like it used to be, healing surge and healing wave used to have the same animation, and i love that animation, everytime i cast healing wave i puke, so does anyone know a morph to get old animations/models?
> 
> Thanks, sorry for the long question


Spell morphing isn't in jmorph, but Blizz probably replaced the old spell effects so the animations might not exist anymore anyway.




> it stopped working all of a sudden after the current patch. i havent changed anything in game, d11 legacy selected and anti virus still off, running in admin as usual. using the same jmorph version. 
> 
> any help would be greatly appreciated. ty.


By "not working" do you mean the game is crashing? Jmorph isn't starting? Is it not injecting? You need to be more specific.

----------


## lexdiam0nd

in injects, it does not crash. i dont see the jmorph injected on my chat in game




> iMorph
> 
> 
> 
> Spell morphing isn't in jmorph, but Blizz probably replaced the old spell effects so the animations might not exist anymore anyway.
> 
> 
> 
> By "not working" do you mean the game is crashing? Jmorph isn't starting? Is it not injecting? You need to be more specific.

----------


## Afflicted_One

> in injects, it does not crash. i dont see the jmorph injected on my chat in game


Are you using Windows 10?

----------


## lexdiam0nd

yes im using win 10

----------


## Afflicted_One

> yes im using win 10


Hmm... where are your jmorph files located? On your desktop? Downloads folder? 

Also, make sure the .dll file is still there. I think someone else was having an issue with that last month.

----------


## Nicon101

Have always wow error when i port to another city. Have directX 12 and VS 2017. Plese help some one. How i can fix this problem?error wow.jpg

----------


## Afflicted_One

> Have always wow error when i port to another city. Have directX 12 and VS 2017. Plese help some one. How i can fix this problem?error wow.jpg


Can you turn off your add-ons and try again? Please report back with results.

----------


## Nicon101

> Can you turn off your add-ons and try again? Please report back with results.


This error be when all adons turn off.

----------


## Afflicted_One

> This error be when all adons turn off.


Alright, I have another ideas. Try following the steps in this blue post: https://us.battle.net/forums/en/wow/...7925340#post-6

No idea if this could even apply to errors caused by injection programs, but after each step you take try using Jmorph again to see if you get the same error. This should hopefully narrow down the problem. If you fix it tell us what you did, the community would appreciate it.

----------


## Threll

so i found out why mine wouldn't work for the longest time, had the jm folder in the retail folder, turns out wont work that way even though when clicked it says it injects and all should be good but in-game nothing happends, so switched it to the main world of warcraft folder and boom, working. just a tip for anyone else experiencing that issue and not sure why :P

----------


## Nicon101

> Alright, I have another ideas. Try following the steps in this blue post: https://us.battle.net/forums/en/wow/...7925340#post-6
> 
> No idea if this could even apply to errors caused by injection programs, but after each step you take try using Jmorph again to see if you get the same error. This should hopefully narrow down the problem. If you fix it tell us what you did, the community would appreciate it.


Try all this, now i dont have error, wow just close without error.

UPD: again have error

----------


## dkdi

Anyone else having the issue where using jMorph in conjunction with the Arctium launcher will crash WoW without any error after a minute or so? If I launch using Arctium, my WoW is fine. If I launch via the Blizzard launcher and use jMorph, it's fine. But when using them both, after I inject, about 30-40 seconds go by then WoW just closes, right to desktop, no error or anything. I have both Arctium and jMorph up to date. 

Anyone have this issue or have any advice on how to fix it? I'd love to be able to use model edits in tandem with jMorph but it doesn't seem possible at the moment.

----------


## superpitbullk

program says injected succesfully then i close it pressing enter, but when i write .race 5 nothing happening, only message in wow chat appears
what i do wrong?

ps
w7 64
direct x11 but i tried all options (old 11, 12)
put jm dir into different folders (warcraft, _retail_) аnd it not working

----------


## redraven626

> Anyone else having the issue where using jMorph in conjunction with the Arctium launcher will crash WoW without any error after a minute or so? If I launch using Arctium, my WoW is fine. If I launch via the Blizzard launcher and use jMorph, it's fine. But when using them both, after I inject, about 30-40 seconds go by then WoW just closes, right to desktop, no error or anything. I have both Arctium and jMorph up to date. 
> 
> Anyone have this issue or have any advice on how to fix it? I'd love to be able to use model edits in tandem with jMorph but it doesn't seem possible at the moment.



ive asked about this as well and it looks like the Arctium launcher will have to be updated with this addon in mind. Ive reached out to them on their site to ask if they could consider it. Tmorph was insanely popular with that launcher so im hoping they will make it compatible with Jmorph as well

----------


## Icesythe7

> ive asked about this as well and it looks like the Arctium launcher will have to be updated with this addon in mind. Ive reached out to them on their site to ask if they could consider it. Tmorph was insanely popular with that launcher so im hoping they will make it compatible with Jmorph as well


Fabian if he detects any other software being used with his launcher crashes the game on purpose as he doesnt want the launcher used with other programs for security reasons

----------


## Gono__

> program says injected succesfully then i close it pressing enter, but when i write .race 5 nothing happening, only message in wow chat appears
> what i do wrong?
> 
> ps
> w7 64
> direct x11 but i tried all options (old 11, 12)
> put jm dir into different folders (warcraft, _retail_) аnd it not working


you already answered it on ur own  :Wink:  "w7 64" is ur problem it only works on w10....

----------


## lexdiam0nd

> program says injected succesfully then i close it pressing enter, but when i write .race 5 nothing happening, only message in wow chat appears
> what i do wrong?
> 
> ps
> w7 64
> direct x11 but i tried all options (old 11, 12)
> put jm dir into different folders (warcraft, _retail_) аnd it not working



Same settings as the above but I'm using Windows 10, No crashes, Injects window pops up after running it on admin. Still won't work for me.

----------


## zb737472783

Loading the map will get stuck

----------


## tarabas

Est-ce que c'est normal que lorsque je tape une ID trouvée sur Wowhead pour transmo une monture par exemple, et bien cela ne fonctionne pas?

----------


## bockoboy

Does anyone know the race ID for Vulpera?

----------


## redraven626

they dont have a race id yet. You'll have to find a model ID

----------


## doityourself

> they dont have a race id yet. You'll have to find a model ID


wrong. it's race id 35

----------


## bockoboy

> wrong. it's race id 35


Doesn't seem to work when I use .race 35

----------


## doityourself

Well that's a morpher problem then I guess?
the client knows about race id 35^^

----------


## Fatefulfire101

how would i go about changing my druid cat form to the Claws of shirvallah form from wod, i tried using the id for it but it just changes to a box

----------


## tarabas

la transmo des montures ne marche pas pour moi.
En prenant les codes sur wowhead ca fonctionne pas.
Quand j' invoquer ma monture volante, je vais voler mais ne vois que mon personnage en l'air.
Une solution?

----------


## gaojq1999

spell morph doesn't seem to be working.

I wanna swap cobra shot with chain lightning, it doesn't work.

.spell 193455 188443

is the command correct?

----------


## q121212

How would we change druid forms, i.e: Night elf druid bear, to Kul tiran druid bear?

----------


## Threll

.shapeshift 5 (new druid form id) 

now... anyone know just how to get the codes for the new race druid forms ex:zandalari cat forms and travel forms? ive tried the old wowhead tactic but with the forms and the new "see in wow-model viewer" shit i cant get the display id's from that

----------


## Icesythe7

> Well that's a morpher problem then I guess?
> the client knows about race id 35^^


its not a problem he has it specifically disabled in the dll as there isnt an alternateracemodel for it yet so morphing to it would require alot of additional work to make properly work without errors

----------


## tarabas

Could someone tell me where i can find the IDs in the examples please?

----------


## Animabanned

> Could someone tell me where i can find the IDs in the examples please?


wowhead.com f.ex.


races and items works for me. but mounts does not work for me. when i try there is no mount to be seen.

the mount example worked, but not any other id I use. i get transformed into something that is not mount, even a white guy holding me in the air lol

----------


## bockoboy

Are you able to morph pets with this?

----------


## hahahalol22

Does anyone know where can I get the IDs for weapon enchant?

----------


## hahahalol22

Wait, where do I write those commands? Is it in say??

Is it updated for the latest retail version?

----------


## michu13211

Does anyone know how to fix the problem stealth/unstealth going to normal race, and always change instance same problem? (im using good Setting for Jmorph directx12 etc. ) Pleas Resolve my answer  :Wink:

----------


## Ripperino

just hopping in to say its outdated because game version changed to 8.2.5

----------


## doutzen

not working

----------


## Unsullied1337

Any update on when it will be goodie again?

----------


## Ahle

Yea, would be nice if it got opdated again  :Smile:  - So how long will there go

----------


## doutzen

need jmorph so bad :-(

----------


## skidsh

Updated for 8.2.5.31961

----------


## lexdiam0nd

> Updated for 8.2.5.31961


Thank you! Works great!

----------


## areown

Thank you! but .spell doesn't work  :Frown:

----------


## Pincl

Hello there! 

anyone know ID for Kul'tiran form (especially moonkin form)? I can't find that 

thanks for answer.

----------


## lexdiam0nd

I can morph just fine but I've gotten crashes a couple of times during loading screens ie. Entering portals and entering queued dungeons/pvp, basically loading screen related.

There was also one occasion where I got ooc after smacking a training dummy for a bit and I switched back to my default race.

Might just be conflicting with add-ons, I'll try to update this as much as I can.

----------


## skidsh

> I can morph just fine but I've gotten crashes a couple of times during loading screens ie. Entering portals and entering queued dungeons/pvp, basically loading screen related.
> 
> There was also one occasion where I got ooc after smacking a training dummy for a bit and I switched back to my default race.
> 
> Might just be conflicting with add-ons, I'll try to update this as much as I can.


Check to make sure you are on DirectX 11 Legacy or DirectX 12 (not DirectX 11 it causes crashes)

You can pick this in game in System -> Advanced -> Graphics API

----------


## skidsh

> Thank you! but .spell doesn't work


.spell is not implemented yet

----------


## IsThisGodHimself

Extracted the program to my desk but the program won't launch even tho i try to launch as admin nothing happen when i click it any idea ?

----------


## jeyns

It says Injected! but if I write something in WoW chat for example .gender 2 nothing happen he just write it in Public chat ?

----------


## michu13211

Does anyone know how to fix the problem stealth/unstealth going to normal race, and always change instance same problem? (im using good Setting for Jmorph directx12 etc. ) Pleas Resolve my answer  :Wink:

----------


## lexdiam0nd

> It says Injected! but if I write something in WoW chat for example .gender 2 nothing happen he just write it in Public chat ?


it's just .gender

not .gender 2

----------


## lexdiam0nd

> Check to make sure you are on DirectX 11 Legacy or DirectX 12 (not DirectX 11 it causes crashes)
> 
> You can pick this in game in System -> Advanced -> Graphics API


/facepalm i forgot. thank you!

----------


## jeyns

.gender dont work.. nothing work

----------


## lexdiam0nd

> .gender dont work.. nothing work


Works just fine for me, doesnt help you but others might get the wrong idea from your post.

if you can include steps we can try to help

----------


## jeyns

[QUOTE=lexdiam0nd;4070909]Works just fine for me, doesnt help you but others might get the wrong idea from your post.

I open WoW and then jmoprh Loader it says injected ! but if I write something in WoW chat for example .gender or .race x or .enchant 1 155 nothing happen he just write it straigt in the Chat.

----------


## gmd8

> Hello there! 
> 
> anyone know ID for Kul'tiran form (especially moonkin form)? I can't find that 
> 
> thanks for answer.


I posted the kul tiran moonkin form somewhere earlier in the thread

----------


## areown

after today update dont work  :Frown:

----------


## hagans

> Updated for 8.2.5.31961


Does not work for me

----------


## guise

Hello, my problem is that it says "injected!" and nothing happens ingame, nothing in chat or if I type e.g .race 1
I ran the loader on my laptop (has no addons or whatsoever, retail interface basically) and my computer; Works on laptop (gets the message "....RIP tmorph.."etc ingame and I typed .race 1 and it worked) but not on my computer. I tried turning off addons, I have DirectX 12 (and have tried others), tried updating drivers & such with no success. I've got the visual studio on my computer downloaded but I haven't on my laptop.
Can someone help?

----------


## Tyrande0843

> Hello, my problem is that it says "injected!" and nothing happens ingame, nothing in chat or if I type e.g .race 1
> I ran the loader on my laptop (has no addons or whatsoever, retail interface basically) and my computer; Works on laptop (gets the message "....RIP tmorph.."etc ingame and I typed .race 1 and it worked) but not on my computer. I tried turning off addons, I have DirectX 12 (and have tried others), tried updating drivers & such with no success. I've got the visual studio on my computer downloaded but I haven't on my laptop.
> Can someone help?


That's merely due to the game version, Jmorph needs an update to the new game version.
Just wait for the author to update, im sure it will happen soon enough

----------


## guise

> That's merely due to the game version, Jmorph needs an update to the new game version.
> Just wait for the author to update, im sure it will happen soon enough


But both my laptop and computer are the same version. Why does it work on my laptop and not on my computer then?

----------


## Tyrande0843

> But both my laptop and computer are the same version. Why does it work on my laptop and not on my computer then?


idk what to tell you, but current game version is xxx85 while jmorph is xxx61, it never works until it is updated.

----------


## skidsh

Working on an update =)

----------


## skidsh

Updated for WoW version 8.2.5.31984

----------


## tmani

patch number on the download link needs changing is working fine tho

----------


## jeyns

Does Jmorph only works on Windows 10?

----------


## Tyrande0843

> Updated for WoW version 8.2.5.31984


they just released another patch basically immediately, it borke again  :Frown:

----------


## sxxicute

Hi there, love jmorph and it works like a charm. Noticed a minor annoyance that never occured with tmorph though, and that’s when I type .enchant 1 0, as I don’t want any weapon enchant for my current mog, it doesn’t maintain when I enter a loadingscreen of some sort. For example when I enter arena/m+, I’d have to re-type .enchant 1 0/ .enchant 2 0. Just thought I’d let you know in case that’s an easy fix for you guys! Other than that thank u!

----------


## areown

2 update in 1 day. now 8.2.5 ( 32028 )

----------


## porkchopdoritos

> 2 update in 1 day. now 8.2.5 ( 32028 )


Just a reminder for everyone: go into your battle.net settings and DISABLE automatic updates. Instead, launch the game via the .exe and you will be able to 'bypass' small updates like this.

----------


## Xtorz01

damn out of date again  :Frown:

----------


## Afflicted_One

Shit, I missed '8.2.5.31984' so I had to download '8.2.5.32028', since it won't let you connect without at least ''8.2.5.31984'. So I couldn't use the normal method of running wow.exe.

----------


## skidsh

Updated for 8.2.5.32028... 3 patches in 3 days come on blizzard...
Also implemented build/version validation in the loader to show clear error messages when injecting




> Hi there, love jmorph and it works like a charm. Noticed a minor annoyance that never occured with tmorph though, and that’s when I type .enchant 1 0, as I don’t want any weapon enchant for my current mog, it doesn’t maintain when I enter a loadingscreen of some sort. For example when I enter arena/m+, I’d have to re-type .enchant 1 0/ .enchant 2 0. Just thought I’d let you know in case that’s an easy fix for you guys! Other than that thank u!


Fixed in latest build

----------


## Ahle

Yo, Love it. But after the new update, (Alt+click) to morph aint working. Just makes you invisible, and then you gotta relog for it to reset it

----------


## guise

Disclaimer: I've got a macro that has .race .gender. hair .item etc morphing
Noticed that iwhen I had .mount into the macro and morphed a mount (in this example I morhped it into the Heavenly Onyx Cloud Serpent), then mounted, stealthed or went into the character pane that my character reset/got naked. But when I relogged and removed the mount morphing from my macro, then stealthed and mounted with regular non-morphed mount that I didn't get reset/naked.
Nothing majour, just wanted to point it out for everyone.

----------


## Luis Fialho

Hello, found a minor bug, wich is kind of an eyesore to my OCD :P anyways, when playing as my DH and i use eye beam / meta and go back to my normal state my green glowing eyes stop glowing :/

----------


## ceyhunokutan

hi guys im opening the game and then opening the jmorph loader. it says injected and when i click any key it closes but it doesnt say anthing in-game chat and when i type the commands such as .race 2 it does not work.can someone help me pls (i have visual c++ up to date and also running everything on administrator.)

----------


## Xtorz01

when i wanne download Jmorph it says virus detected ?

----------


## thamusx

> hi guys im opening the game and then opening the jmorph loader. it says injected and when i click any key it closes but it doesnt say anthing in-game chat and when i type the commands such as .race 2 it does not work.can someone help me pls (i have visual c++ up to date and also running everything on administrator.)


same here D:

----------


## Wairne

When I use the .mount command to change the mount, the mount will change correctly, but my character's riding posture will still retain the original appearance. For example, before I rode, when I use the .mount command to change to a motorcycle, my character is still Keep the riding position.

----------


## TripleZer0

First off, thanks for your work, youre a saint for giving us a new morphing tool.

Last update broke ghost wolf, character model doesnt change when you use it and if you change zone the morpher breaks entirely.

----------


## superpitbullk

does anyone got ids of druid bear/owl/cat forms?

----------


## lexdiam0nd

new update needed please. i launched wow.exe as always and showed all the realms "Incompatible." Feels like there was another way around that but i just went and updated my launcher. 

anyway just fyi, thanks

----------


## q121212

Updated need like said above.

P.S I also wanted to know the druid form ids but, never got an answer thus i found it myself, if you go here. Kul Tiran Human Druid Forms - Guides - Wowhead and click a model to view, the number/id for the shapeshift is up top. I.E 85388 is the first form they show.

----------


## 133930722

hi wow.exe update to 8.2.5.32144 10/11/2019
Pls fix Jm thks. :Embarrassment:

----------


## skidsh

Updated for 8.2.5.32144

----------


## Toldorn

Is it possible to model change the Jelly's for the bee mount to something easier to see?

----------


## thamusx

Still doesnt work for me , anyone know why it could be ?

----------


## Daffykinz

Anyone know why the app isn't working? i downloaded everything and it says that it has been injected but nothing happens in game? please help!

----------


## guise

Loving the updates and everything you've done so far. Idk what happened, but it doesn't work for me either anymore. 8.2.5.32144 (10/11) worked for 3 days and then it stopped working, says injected but nothing is happening ingame

----------


## Xtorz01

Anyone know the spell id from this enchant, i can't find it anywhere.
Enchanter's Illusion - Primal Victory - Item - World of Warcraft

----------


## Synthetic59

> Anyone know the spell id from this enchant, i can't find it anywhere.
> Enchanter's Illusion - Primal Victory - Item - World of Warcraft


.enchant 1 313

----------


## lexdiam0nd

Needs an update, forced updated to 8.2.5.32185. Thanks!

But it also looks like they'll be updating again as per Blizz:

"We will be performing scheduled Battle.net maintenance beginning on Wednesday, October 16th, 7:00 AM (PDT) and we expect the service to be available again at approximately 8:00 AM (PDT)."

----------


## skidsh

Updated for WoW version 8.2.5.32185

----------


## darkhans

Inject not found

----------


## skidsh

For anyone having trouble injecting jMorph after the latest updates (it says success but doesn't inject in game):

You need to install the latest Visual C++ 2019 https://aka.ms/vs/16/release/vc_redist.x64.exe

----------


## Jaladhjin

> _Note: I created this myself from scratch with only this forum as a starting point. I had no memory editing experience prior to the last week._


I did try to ask privately but that didn't go anywhere so I'm curious if you have a better answer than the usual "don't want to risk it / trust it / etc.. then don't" on whether or not there are any attempts to evade any sort of potential detection.

Not accusing you of anything.

I'm aware "people have been using it awhile now".

That isn't what I'm asking though.

Regardless.. I do thank you very much for sharing :-)

----------


## Xtorz01

@Synthetic59 May I ask how you found that, ive looked everywhere, couldnt find the code

----------


## Xasarin

thanks it works with the C++ update.

----------


## darkhans

> For anyone having trouble injecting jMorph after the latest updates (it says success but doesn't inject in game):
> 
> You need to install the latest Visual C++ 2019 https://aka.ms/vs/16/release/vc_redist.x64.exe


Thanks man !

----------


## skidsh

> @Synthetic59 May I ask how you found that, ive looked everywhere, couldnt find the code


A good way is to use this table

https://wow.tools/dbc/?dbc=spellitem...search=&page=1

then search for the name of the enchant and the ID is in the ItemVisual column

----------


## Xtorz01

oooh that makes things easier.. Thanks alot !! and keep up the good work
there is only 1 thing that is bugged for DH. if i wanne be another race besides night elf/ blood elf. it doesnt do the animation of blade dance, it just keeps standing still till its over.
Can you have a look for that, would be amazing if it will be fixed.

----------


## Botishe

> A good way is to use this table
> 
> https://wow.tools/dbc/?dbc=spellitem...search=&page=1
> 
> then search for the name of the enchant and the ID is in the ItemVisual column


Can you morph any ingame spell into any other ingame spell or just spells used by yourself/other players?

----------


## Daffykinz

I'm still having trouble  :Frown: 
I re downloaded everything, even got the updated C++
it says its been injected but its green?

[Validated Wow.exe build number] 
[Validated Wow.exe version number]
Injected!

is showing green for me? never seen this before and im wondering how i can fix it? </3

----------


## purpldream

Really appreciate you keeping this morpher going as it enhances game play for a lot of us. quick question though even after updating morpher/visual c+ after injecting my game closes every time. any ideas? thanks

----------


## skidsh

> I'm still having trouble 
> I re downloaded everything, even got the updated C++
> it says its been injected but its green?
> 
> [Validated Wow.exe build number] 
> [Validated Wow.exe version number]
> Injected!
> 
> is showing green for me? never seen this before and im wondering how i can fix it? </3


This is intended - its red when it fails

----------


## skidsh

> Really appreciate you keeping this morpher going as it enhances game play for a lot of us. quick question though even after updating morpher/visual c+ after injecting my game closes every time. any ideas? thanks


Graphics API in Wow -> System -> Advanced needs to be set to directx 12

----------


## Romazeo

Sorry, but it just write commands in chat, doesn't work for me  :Frown:  I have installed vcredist., no anti-virus, win 10, launch wow.exe, launch morph by admin, have direct 12 API, trying to kill some npc. Still just commands in chat  :Frown:

----------


## Enuma

> I did try to ask privately but that didn't go anywhere so I'm curious if you have a better answer than the usual "don't want to risk it / trust it / etc.. then don't" on whether or not there are any attempts to evade any sort of potential detection.
> 
> Not accusing you of anything.
> 
> I'm aware "people have been using it awhile now".
> 
> That isn't what I'm asking though.
> 
> Regardless.. I do thank you very much for sharing :-)


Ill highjack this if i can.

Morphers are around since WOTLK. My self alone started using them in Cataclysm.
Switched around a lot of versions too, some of them were quite sketchy (mildly said) and im around the modding community since then.

Up to this point i have not hears about ONE ban caused by usage of Morpher alone, usually people complain "i used only morpher" - no you didnt, because a lot more would be affected, not only you. 

Simply put Morphers are injected .dll's which are LUA or in other program language. They usually, among other things i wont go into here, need to unlock few Blizzard LUA functions that are usually locked.
Morphers are changing ONLY client side (your wow client) character appearances or spells and they have no affect on game world it self.
You do not gain any unfair advantage or way to exploit it. It just allows you to mess around with your character looks.

BUT, its still against Blizzard's TOS since you are injecting something in WoW exe and modify the game nonetheless.
So, they CAN ban you whenever they want if they want or find the reason to do so, but they turn blind eye to it since, as i said, it does not give you any unfair advantage over other people.

The reason why people say "dont use it if you dont want to get banned" is because up to this point noone got banned for Morphing alone, but again noone can guarantee to you that Blizzard wont at some point just decide to ban Morphers since they violate their TOS. Its their and only their decision, its up to you to decide if you want to make that step or not. We all had to do the same.

Im up to point where i cant play the game if my character is not morphed. and im not changing race, gender or customization. just gear.
decide if you want to make that step or not.

----------


## purpldream

> Graphics API in Wow -> System -> Advanced needs to be set to directx 12


Unfortunately my card doesn't support dx12 (old Alienware pc) however I did get it to work by switching to dx11 legacy. thanks for your reply

----------


## xxmixmaster

Anyone know enchant id for pvp illusion dreadflame ?!

Ty tho.

----------


## Ichivo

hay bro , not working on windows 7
fixed pls))

----------


## Lexxury

I have a problem with Spell replacement.
I've tried to test if it works at all (as an example in a manual .spell 139 774), but nothing worked for me.
My initial intension was trying to create a spell swap for rogue (as an example - Fangs of Father's legendary wings will appear when I hit my Evisceration button and some other spells), but I couldn't send message in chat (I've typed code that was correct (as shown in an example), but I couldn't press "Enter" button). I mean, I was pressing it, but nothing happened and message wasn't send.
Any idea what's wrong, if I've done all correct and it should've worked?

----------


## Lexxury

Please let me now, if I'm doing something wrong or this is just a temporally issue

----------


## xuanlol

> Please let me now, if I'm doing something wrong or this is just a temporally issue


Yeah, i got also this message:
** Unsupported Wow.exe build number **

----------


## skidsh

> I have a problem with Spell replacement.
> I've tried to test if it works at all (as an example in a manual .spell 139 774), but nothing worked for me.
> My initial intension was trying to create a spell swap for rogue (as an example - Fangs of Father's legendary wings will appear when I hit my Evisceration button and some other spells), but I couldn't send message in chat (I've typed code that was correct (as shown in an example), but I couldn't press "Enter" button). I mean, I was pressing it, but nothing happened and message wasn't send.
> Any idea what's wrong, if I've done all correct and it should've worked?


Spell morphing is not implemented yet

----------


## skidsh

> Yeah, i got also this message:
> ** Unsupported Wow.exe build number **


I have not received a new build yet I am still running 8.2.5.32185

If / When I receive a new build ill work on an update

----------


## Endopendo

Hey, I have a problem when I incjet program game crashed and kick me out and my battlelog is loosing connection

----------


## Enuma

If you are using morphers dont run WoW trough Blizzard Launcher, or turn OFF automatic game updates for WoW.
By default Blizzard Launcher is set up in a way that it automatically updates your game if new patch is available our of convenience.

Majority of the time you can ignore small patches up to the point where you get an error saying that your WoW Client version is not matching Game version or you see all servers in red.
That means that mandatory patch landed and you need to update your game.

Run it directly via WoW.exe in WoW installation folder. This allows you to delay those unnecessary patches and stay on lower patch on which morpher works.
It takes few hours/days for morphers to get an update, staying on lower version of WoW on which morpher already works allows you to keep using morpher until it gets updated for latest patch.

----------


## Jhonny_s87

Does anyone know how to make a straight posture from a hunchbacked orc?

----------


## Starvis

Anyone got any idea as to why me and friend get wow errors?

----------


## Ribblex

Hey, this morph looks really promising im just curious if there will be a release for vanilla WoW? Cant find a morph that allows a change of druid forms.

----------


## 133930722

hi wow.exe update to 8.2.5.32305 10/24/2019
Pls fix Jm thks.

----------


## skidsh

updated for 8.2.5.32305

----------


## Hedgehogerino

Are there plans to implement spell morphing as well?

----------


## skidsh

yes I want to just haven't had time to look into it

----------


## Arena123

Hey, thanks for all the hard work you put into Jmorph! I have an issue though. I downloaded all the visual C++ you said we needed and I made sure to have everything else downloaded. When I go onto the game and run jmorph it pops up in green saying that the injection is successful but it does not allow anything to happen ingame?

----------


## Reverbz

> Thanks for this it's great to have a morpher again.
> 
> I wanted to ask if there are any plans to make jMorph work in classic wow ?


I wonder this as well, JAX PLZ

----------


## Keith Clay

How do I get the Night elf's "Night Warrior" morph? I tried to cycle through the .skin and .face but I could find it... Anyone know?

----------


## Baxxyo

Hi, when i open up jmorph and try to inject it says "Injected!" and when i try to use a code ingame, nothing happens..  :Frown:

----------


## Gono__

> Hi, when i open up jmorph and try to inject it says "Injected!" and when i try to use a code ingame, nothing happens..


 got the same problem  :Frown:  - was working 2 hours ago tho 


Fixed for me - working again - guess i had another issue.

----------


## Xzag

Is it possible that Jmorph will work on windows 8.1 ?

----------


## Nrl

> Hey, thanks for all the hard work you put into Jmorph! I have an issue though. I downloaded all the visual C++ you said we needed and I made sure to have everything else downloaded. When I go onto the game and run jmorph it pops up in green saying that the injection is successful but it does not allow anything to happen ingame?


I got the same issue. It says its injected, all good but nothing in game

----------


## Neffy52

Any way to get Updated for WoW version 8.2.0.31478 pls

----------


## Jaladhjin

I keep getting morphed back into myself or naked after mounting..

I'm a troll hunter & just doing simple morphs like into a Night Elf.. or a Savory Deviate Delight appearance..

Is that known ? Or should I confirm which mounts are doing it ?

----------


## TripleZer0

Ghost wolf is still broken since several updates. The morphed model doesnt change into ghost wolf, just runs faster.

Also changing zone after morphing removes the morph and you cant morph anymore until you restart and inject again.

----------


## nabith

Do you plan on adding Vulpera any time soon?

----------


## Sacredtenshi

Is jmorph not updated currently? Isn't working when I launch it.

----------


## Jaladhjin

Hey hey I was wondering if I could get three morph codes I haven't had a lot of success finding.

The skeleton from Noggenfogger Elixir: Noggenfogger Elixir - Item - World of Warcraft

The "Let's Party" outfit from Blingtron: Blingtron 7000 - Item - World of Warcraft

The Druid cat form fire kitty from Firelands which is now a toy: Fandral's Seed Pouch - Item - World of Warcraft

Danke danke /salute

----------


## Shirofune

Hello guys.

tMorph stopped working randomly for me. 

It says it's injected correctly, everything is green. The API is set to DX12.

When I use any command, nothing happens (it's as it's written in the chat)

Any ideas?

----------


## saradabooty

I'm having an issue where it shows [Validated] to both wow.exe build and version and it says injected blah blah. Nothing works in game at all though. It was working for me a patch or two ago, not sure what the problem is

----------


## alleycatt

spell animation swaps still don't work :'(

----------


## BBCMagic

Doesnt seem to work with legendary cloak animations I tried, .spell 137639 148957 and wouldn't let me enter it. First spell is Storm, Earth, and Fire. 2nd is Xuen animation effect.

----------


## PhoenixTV

read the post and u will understand why

----------


## layerz

Is the program currently updated? It doesnt seem to work for me when i load it. Is it currently working for any of you other guys?

----------


## Hyperbeist

> Is the program currently updated? It doesnt seem to work for me when i load it. Is it currently working for any of you other guys?


It needs an update - Update please  :Smile:

----------


## Chrisalex75

Does anyone know the .morph for savory deviate delight female ninja?

----------


## sokkrtx

update pls  :Smile:

----------


## jmorphupdates

update please friend  :Smile:   :Smile:

----------


## skidsh

Updated for WoW version 8.2.5.32494

----------


## skidsh

> Hi, when i open up jmorph and try to inject it says "Injected!" and when i try to use a code ingame, nothing happens..





> Hello guys.
> 
> tMorph stopped working randomly for me. 
> 
> It says it's injected correctly, everything is green. The API is set to DX12.
> 
> When I use any command, nothing happens (it's as it's written in the chat)
> 
> Any ideas?





> I'm having an issue where it shows [Validated] to both wow.exe build and version and it says injected blah blah. Nothing works in game at all though. It was working for me a patch or two ago, not sure what the problem is





> I got the same issue. It says its injected, all good but nothing in game


@everyone For anyone having trouble injecting jMorph after the latest updates (it says success but doesn't inject in game):

You need to install the latest Visual C++ 2019 https://aka.ms/vs/16/release/vc_redist.x64.exe

----------


## cussed224

The Download link still shows the old update? So the current download doesnt work

----------


## cussed224

Hi on the front page is only the old download link available from : Updated for patch 8.2.5.32305 - Download

----------


## skidsh

> The Download link still shows the old update? So the current download doesnt work





> Hi on the front page is only the old download link available from : Updated for patch 8.2.5.32305 - Download


download link text updated on front page

----------


## hahahalol22

where can i find ID's to morph?

----------


## Xtorz01

what is the id mog for noggenfogger ( skeleton ) ?

----------


## cryptnic

> what is the id mog for noggenfogger ( skeleton ) ?


7550 

If I recall from Trmoph days

----------


## Slyme97

My Jmorph isn't injecting "Failed to locate kernel32 in remote process" yet im running it in admin mode, this has been going on for 2 days now, any help?

----------


## Mitsuba

Im getting crashes over and over again. It did work but after my first dc the game keeps on crashing after injecting. Deleted cache etc still getting crashes

----------


## mazdam

You are my hero!!!

----------


## lexdiam0nd

BAH it updated, forgot i turned on auto update for some reason. Sorry, currently at 8.2.5.32580

----------


## jmorphupdates

update please  :Big Grin:

----------


## sokkrtx

Yes Update pls our lord  :Smile:

----------


## skidsh

Updated for WoW version 8.2.5.32580

----------


## jeleopard

> Updated for WoW version 8.2.5.32580


I tried injecting and it says successful but it doesn't actually work  :Frown:

----------


## porkchopdoritos

Looks like they released another update

----------


## skidsh

Updated for WoW version 8.2.5.32638

----------


## nando14

hi anyone know the id codes for mage tower artifact appearances? looking for sub specifically?

thanks

----------


## porkchopdoritos

> hi anyone know the id codes for mage tower artifact appearances? looking for sub specifically?
> 
> thanks


The artifact appearance codes range from 12-32. Using unholy as an example, .item 16 128403 32 is the template. For some classes, the mage tower appearances are 29-32, but it depends on the class.

----------


## jmorphquestionasker

Thanks for recreating this tool. Haven't seen anyone else ask -- anyone know the enchant id for the new illusion Wraithchill?

----------


## Jaladhjin

Anybody haaave the IDs for the Sha mount: Reins of the Heavenly Onyx Cloud Serpent - Item - World of Warcraft & Hogrus the shop mount: Hogrus, Swine of Good Fortune - Item - World of Warcraft

----------


## Datgrip

anyone have death knights mage tower skins ID's guys? please help me.

----------


## priden

Does anyone still have the 8.2.0 build:31478 version? If so, can I have it? <3

----------


## jeleopard

> I tried injecting and it says successful but it doesn't actually work


Still won't work. How do I fix this?

----------


## gachae

Is it possible to toggle between upright and hunched orcs with jMorph? I want to be an orc but not a shitty hunched one.  :Frown:

----------


## BBCMagic

Any ETA on spells being added? would be amazing. Thanks for the program.

----------


## ryandtdx

does anyone have an updated mount code list? the one i had was deleted recently

----------


## Sacredtenshi

is jmorph out of date? It says it successfully enabled, but doesn't work in-game.

----------


## superpitbullk

does list of popular working morphs exist?

----------


## NexusCoder

Anyone else have an issue where if they swap an item there is a chance the game crashes? Every 10-20mins of swapping items on my character it will eventually crash. This only happens when I inject jMorph

----------


## wargpowa

I am having the same issue: it says that application was injected succesful but in-game it doesn't work.
And I am seeing people that managed to make it work. Anyone could help? Thanks.

----------


## NexusCoder

> I am having the same issue: it says that application was injected succesful but in-game it doesn't work.
> And I am seeing people that managed to make it work. Anyone could help? Thanks.


I got mine to work by installing the Microsoft C++ download on OP main post. I also installed the 2019 version as well. Mine just crashes after a while so I have to reboot wow and re inject

----------


## sokkrtx

please Update  :Smile:  its so much fun! Dont want to play without it  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## SleazyCreature

Please update for new patch!  :Big Grin:

----------


## jmorphupdates

update please  :Smile:

----------


## skidsh

Updated for WoW version 8.2.5.32722

----------


## NoxDineen

I searched the thread and didn't see this issue raised already. Apologies if I missed it.

I play a shaman, and while the initial morph (race, hair, haircolor) works perfectly, when I go into ghost wolf I stay morphed into [morphed humanoid race]. When I leave ghost wolf, I turn back into [original race], with all my clothing hidden.

I tested on my druid, and I am able to shift in and out of forms as expected (morphed race while in caster form, correct animal forms, retain morphed race and clothing when swapping back to caster), so it seems to be a shaman-specific problem. I'd be happy to do additional testing or provide any other details you need.

Thanks for creating jMorph. Some cast animations are just so much more fun to see than others.  :Smile: 

Edit: removed specific races to increase clarity

----------


## Chainz

I can't seem to install the Visual C++ 2019 exe.. I have the latest version of windows. Anyone know how to fix?

----------


## superpitbullk

how to make pistol wep for hunter + animation? does anyone know?

----------


## LAMD

Is there a shapeshitID 
for demon hunters like the ones for druids shamans etc?.

----------


## Diidu

Hello! 

Invincible dosent work? 
I've tryed. .mount 50818 and other codes. 

please help or fix. <3

----------


## soyboy

Does anyone know a windows 8 fix?

----------


## sokkrtx

Pls update  :Smile:

----------


## Enuma

> I searched the thread and didn't see this issue raised already. Apologies if I missed it.
> 
> I play a shaman, and while the initial morph (race, hair, haircolor) works perfectly, when I go into ghost wolf I stay morphed into [morphed humanoid race]. When I leave ghost wolf, I turn back into [original race], with all my clothing hidden.
> 
> I tested on my druid, and I am able to shift in and out of forms as expected (morphed race while in caster form, correct animal forms, retain morphed race and clothing when swapping back to caster), so it seems to be a shaman-specific problem. I'd be happy to do additional testing or provide any other details you need.
> 
> Thanks for creating jMorph. Some cast animations are just so much more fun to see than others. 
> 
> Edit: removed specific races to increase clarity



This usually happens if you use morph while in ghost wolf form. 
Its effectively replacing your ghost wolf form with whatever morph you want and leave your "normal" form as original since you have morphed your ghost wolf form, not "normal humanoid" form.
To avoid this to happen, be sure that you are morphing OUTSIDE of any forms (ghost wolf, cat, bear, moonkin, aquatic...)

----------


## skidsh

updated for build 32750

----------


## Clappedxd

its not working it says failed to locate kernel32

----------


## alleycatt

How much do i have to pay for spell morphs to be added. I want to use the old rogue animations so bad

----------


## Clappedxd

How do u use artifact wepaons like rogue mage tower

----------


## jeleopard

> I tried injecting and it says successful but it doesn't actually work


Still having this issue.

----------


## TripleZer0

> This usually happens if you use morph while in ghost wolf form. 
> Its effectively replacing your ghost wolf form with whatever morph you want and leave your "normal" form as original since you have morphed your ghost wolf form, not "normal humanoid" form.
> To avoid this to happen, be sure that you are morphing OUTSIDE of any forms (ghost wolf, cat, bear, moonkin, aquatic...)


That used to be a thing once but it just bugs out always now. I always morph with gw off but it still doesnt show.

----------


## majinzeni

Does anyone know how to get the morph code for artifact appearances? I can't find the code for the mage tower assassination rogue weapon, ghostblade. Looking on Wowhead I can't even find a link to the skin, only for the traditional weapon skin.

----------


## fred2923

I can't get cloaks to work, aswell as spell animations.

----------


## fred2923

If you want a different artifact appearance, you have to put a number behind the code (.item 16 *artifact code* 21) for an example. all the appearances are between 1-35 so just try going from an end to another  :Smile:

----------


## priestofdoom

I have been scratching my head for a while trying to get this program to work. I was excited to discover this after a long time of not being able to use a program like Tmorph, and even have some macros handy from those days that I was able to. Downloaded the C++ needed for this, made sure firewall/antivirus allowed it, running as admin, put it in my WoW directory, but it will not inject successfully. The program starts, instantly says "Injected!" but nothing shows up in my chat nor can I use the commands to morph into anything. What can I do to try to solve this?
I appreciate your work greatly, and I just saw someone on their Stream use this, so I hope to figure it out for my benefit.

----------


## Ekwa

Hi, I keep running into critical errors which makes my game crash. Sometimes it happens in an arena, sometimes outside. There doesn't seem to be a clear trigger.

I get the error #132 fatal exception. I run wow through the .exe file.

Any idea how to fix this?

----------


## lcke

seems to be strange :/ some ppl dont have any problems, others have these 24/7

----------


## lcke

ive the same issue like priestofdoom  :Frown: , pls help us

----------


## tbgrondin

> I have been scratching my head for a while trying to get this program to work. I was excited to discover this after a long time of not being able to use a program like Tmorph, and even have some macros handy from those days that I was able to. Downloaded the C++ needed for this, made sure firewall/antivirus allowed it, running as admin, put it in my WoW directory, but it will not inject successfully. The program starts, instantly says "Injected!" but nothing shows up in my chat nor can I use the commands to morph into anything. What can I do to try to solve this?
> I appreciate your work greatly, and I just saw someone on their Stream use this, so I hope to figure it out for my benefit.


I continue to have the same problem. I'm running Windows 10, Ive downloaded the prereq visual C++ 2019. I have directx 12, the game is running legacy 11. In order, I login, load up, inject, get the message to press any button, I have both closed and left it open, but when I try the basic .race 24 I just say it into the world. It doesnt work.

----------


## DoubleDot

How do I find enchant ID's ?

----------


## superpitbullk

is there option to copy someone's look ingames?

----------


## alheim

Is there a way to install tMorph on windows 7?

----------


## Beyondream

Can you please add this character. Of the Argus. I get a blue cube when I enter ID Void Warden Valsuran - NPC - World of Warcraft

----------


## priestofdoom

> Can you please add this character. Of the Argus. I get a blue cube when I enter ID Void Warden Valsuran - NPC - World of Warcraft


You entered the NPC ID, probably. You need to right click, view source, and then CTRL+F Search for "DisplayID" you will find that the NPC's DisplayID is 78507.
The NPC DisplayID will always be highlighted in blue.

----------


## Ziphe

Hi i was wondering if anyone else had this problem and knows how to resolve. I installed the program fine morphing items works fine but when i try to change race for example to human night elf or void elf i just turn into a little cube. Anyone know why?

----------


## thamusx

Your program is so bad holy fuck, i get dc every 10 mnts.

----------


## layerz

fack ofc they do a little sneak patch.  :Frown:  Any chance you have time over to update sir?

----------


## skidsh

Updated for WoW version 8.2.5.32978

----------


## Ziphe

I cant seem to swap spell animations, for example trying to swap cobra shot to aimed shot but it wont even let me send the message, I type it like this .spell 193455 19434 Any solutions?

----------


## Asgerson

Hello pls help i play on a private server running version 8.2.0 31478 i installed everything but when i inject it it says : Unsuported Wow.exe build number' pls help

----------


## porkchopdoritos

> Hello pls help i play on a private server running version 8.2.0 31478 i installed everything but when i inject it it says : Unsuported Wow.exe build number' pls help


This isn't supported for private servers. You're going to need to find the Jmorph version that matches whatever private server you're playing on. If it doesn't work you're probably SOL

----------


## skidsh

Updated for WoW version 8.3.0.33062

----------


## Sacredtenshi

> Updated for WoW version 8.3.0.33062


Thanks for updating so quickly! Are you going to be adding Vulpera this week? I really appreciate the work you do!

----------


## Lexstrein

Hi! shapeshift - don't working now?

----------


## Fragnancex

Aye, just tried this and shapeshift not working.

Eg .shapeshift 31 20321 for male troll to show instead of Moonkin form worked before in 8.2.5 but not in 8.3

Also much appreciated on the fast af update! <3

----------


## znnera

Dang Skidsh, you update this thing faster than a goblin shits himself at the sight of a tax collector.

So is there any sort of way we can save morph presets and not type it out every time?

I know you can use the macro system but I'm concerned about accidentally misclicking it and broadcasting the morph in /say. Is there some way to avoid that?

I tried whispering to myself and it worked, but putting /w <name> .race 1 in the macro line didn't work.

----------


## superpitbullk

what s new vulperas id?

----------


## zersa

does anyone have a list of old female human morph id's?

----------


## Snurgl

Hi, thanks a lot for the morph.. love it. I'm not sure if anyone reported this already, but when i morph into a race that can't be a dh, blade dance doesn't show the animation (pg seems to be still).

----------


## alheim

I want to use the morph of the death knight or demon hunter, how to do this? Or is it impossible?
I mean race, not NPC model

----------


## Threll

i would like know the fox race code aswell... tried all race numbers upto 50 and nothing has changed to it yet

----------


## skidsh

Updated for WoW version 8.3.0.33073
Morphing shapeshift forms now works again
Added Vulpera as race 35
Added Mechagnome as race 37

----------


## revive25

> Updated for WoW version 8.3.0.33073
> Morphing shapeshift forms now works again
> Added Vulpera as race 35
> Added Mechagnome as race 37


Thank you ! That was fast  :Big Grin:

----------


## Lexstrein

Hi! And thx so much for the update, but

Screenshot by Lightshot

can this be fixed?

.shapeshift 16 74736

----------


## jefthekilla

Can't seem to get spell morphs to work via .spell

----------


## kidcrash1

having an issue where anytime i mount or remount, my model goes back to original model, (im morphed belf female, regular human female) anyone else experiencing this?

----------


## TripleZer0

Thanks for update unfortunately shapeshift morph did not fix ghost wolf. model does not change from morphed character upon pressing.

Also could you please post the commands for mechagnome modification, arm & leg upgrade ?

----------


## jefthekilla

Wow patched today

----------


## jmorphupdates

requesting an update good sir

----------


## nolimits1312

Lookin good! cant wait until next update

----------


## ronk123

jmorph have discord server like lucidmorph?

----------


## skidsh

Updated for WoW version 8.3.0.33084

----------


## claguez

> Updated for WoW version 8.3.0.33084


cannot seem to get it to work , it says injected , but then the commands in game dont seem to work,
i type .race 1 for eg and i just say it in game?

----------


## jefthekilla

.spell changes still don't work for me.

----------


## Sofunky

> Updated for WoW version 8.3.0.33084


Spell morphing seems to not work. Won't let you press enter after typing out the .spell xxx xxx

----------


## priden

> Updated for WoW version 8.3.0.33084


Is there any way to get the 8.2.0.31478 version of jMorph?  :Embarrassment:

----------


## Romazeo

So, is it possible to play not windows 10 only?

----------


## jefthekilla

Out of date again - Must be annoying how often blizzard is updating the client revision.

----------


## skidsh

Updated for WoW version 8.3.0.33095

----------


## Sofunky

> Updated for WoW version 8.3.0.33095


Just letting you know, incase you want/have time to fix it, that as of 22nd January 2020, spell morphing is still not working after your latest update. Thanks for the awesome program you made

----------


## skidsh

> Just letting you know, incase you want/have time to fix it, that as of 22nd January 2020, spell morphing is still not working after your latest update. Thanks for the 
> awesome program you made


Spell morphing was never implemented in jMorph - No time to work on this

Updated for WoW version 8.3.0.33115

----------


## Brogen

What a fucking saint

----------


## Minutesx

> Updated for WoW version 8.3.0.33095


I downloaded the update, and for some reason Injection is successful but I cannot morph

----------


## Ziphe

update pls ;d

----------


## busterford01

Its keeps saying it cannot find wow.exe however I have unzipped in the target wow.exe folder. Please help!

----------


## jmorphupdates

update please friend  :Smile:

----------


## jizhi454

> Spell morphing was never implemented in jMorph - No time to work on this
> 
> Updated for WoW version 8.3.0.33115


New patch is here, waiting for the update  :Smile:  Much <3 btw

----------


## skidsh

updated for 33169

----------


## laxlight

Thank you very much forfor the work you have done!  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## jizhi454

> updated for 33169


thank you !

----------


## Axegarlic

Heey. Any of you guys know how do find a list of NPC to morph into? I am having a hard time finding for the Ogres.
For the two heads. Not sure how i can use Wowhead tbh. If someone knows i would be happy

----------


## ArmaGedonS

Hi,any have 8.2.0 (3147 :Cool:  jmorph? thank for any answer

----------


## sazo2300

Anyone have the enchant id for Wraithchill? Cant seem to find it using wowhead.

----------


## HopelessDream

> Spell morphing was never implemented in jMorph - No time to work on this
> 
> Updated for WoW version 8.3.0.33115


I´m just wondering, do you think you will be able to make spell morphing work until Shadowlands will come out? 

Btw. thank you for your work. It´s amazing and made me so happy when i found out someone is coding tmorph again.

----------


## Hans Kalk

Hey there and thank you for making the program. Any way to change monk class auto attack?

----------


## Dr3amCoN

Hello, since the last update, the app will crash causing the game to freeze for up to 10 seconds and reset all of the altered IDs.
In order to inject again, you need to restart your PC first. This is only happening since the last update and I have been using the app for quite a while now.

Anyhow, thanks for all your work and instant updates.

----------


## UglyGnome

Hi! At first it's fine but as soon as I go through a loading screenshot then it deactivates. Using W10 / Direct 12 atm

----------


## TommyT

While its all good fun to use its not worth the risk ive been banned on 2 accounts for using these programs

----------


## emmy

> While its all good fun to use its not worth the risk ive been banned on 2 accounts for using these programs


Well congratulations. If that is true, you're the first and only one to be banned for any morpher ever.

----------


## skidsh

Updated for WoW version 8.3.0.33237

----------


## HopelessDream

Hey,

morphing in and out of the druid forms doesn´t work again. Do you think you can fix that?

----------


## alucard001

suddenly doesnt work anymore, did they just hotfix it? cos the game version is actually the same

----------


## Disec

cant swap races either

----------


## layerz

Does anyone have some weird issues? Like when i race change i get swapped back to my original whenever i mount etc.
Thx for always keeping jmorph updated, Love from sweden <3

----------


## jemaa

Sorry for noob question, but can we scale size of morph? It's too big for me

----------


## jemaa

if some one interesting, answer is very simple, code .scale

----------


## Disec

would there be a way to hide corruption on character? that purple color sucks

----------


## Khox

Hey everyone
I play a Paladin and cant f**kin stand the 2h animations. Has anyone found a way to change the animations MINUS the spell changer Jmorph comes with? (Cuz it doesnt work) 

Heres an example; I like the old undead animations so all i did was morph into a wretched hooligan with ".morph 15513" and boom, you got the old undead animations and stance. 
I play a female human and miss the old 2H animations has anyone found a way to somehow get old female human animations?
Thanks in advance. Feel free to DM me. 
❤

----------


## Haroldx

Updated again  :Frown:

----------


## Fragnancex

Client been updated, cheers again for the speedy updates - love this program <3

----------


## skidsh

Updated for WoW version 8.3.0.33369

----------


## Fragnancex

Cheers for the update man and I've been stuck looking for this for a long time now and I've no clue where to find it.

Where can I find the morph code for the allied races bear / cat / travel forms?

I want to morph my druid's travel form to the Highmountain Tauren one but I can't seem to find the code for the life of me!

Any help is appreciated lol

Edit: I've tried looking for the display ids via the page source on WoWHead but still can't find those...

Found it... it's in the model viewer... feel like an idiot now lmao

----------


## Sacredtenshi

I've downloaded the new build. But when I inject it, it says it's successful but it's not working?

----------


## skidsh

Alt-click morphing off hands with the appearance tab now correctly morphs off hand instead of morphing main hand.

@Sacredtenshi you probably need to install the v c++ 2019 prerequisite in the main post.

----------


## priestofdoom

> I've downloaded the new build. But when I inject it, it says it's successful but it's not working?


I continue to have this same issue, never got this particular program to work ever since I first posted about it in this thread.
Really hope to find a solution. Big fan of the old WoW morph programs. :/




> @Sacredtenshi you probably need to install the v c++ 2019 prerequisite in the main post.


I did this, which allows the program to boot successfully. It starts, pauses for a second, then says Injection Successful press any key to exit, but nothing shows up in my game that indicates it was a success. I'm running all relevant programs as Admin, and I am using DirectX 11 Legacy. This problem is quite confusing.

----------


## dbingert

works flawless for me.

however, a friend of mine got a problem. injection works fine, morphing works fine aswell. but after a teleport, the morph is gone and you need to set the morphs again and jmorph seems to be not injected anymore after a reload.

he's using dx12. v c++ 2019 is installed.

any fix for this?

----------


## Vanessaives

delete pls dont know how

----------


## Axegarlic

I seem to have a problem. I have just used it with no problem. But then i went to a new character and was force to shut the down as it was not loading. Now Morph is not working. It say it work. But nothing ingame comes up

----------


## priden

Any way to download the 8.2.0 ( 31478 ) version of this?

----------


## kingpug

For anyone having issues with it morphing but then changing after teleport etc make sure you disable anything else that injects into your game, for me it was MSI Afterburner and Rivatuner, soon as I disabled Rivatuner injecting into WOW the morphing works perfectly all the time now.

----------


## dbingert

> For anyone having issues with it morphing but then changing after teleport etc make sure you disable anything else that injects into your game, for me it was MSI Afterburner and Rivatuner, soon as I disabled Rivatuner injecting into WOW the morphing works perfectly all the time now.


can confirm that rivatuner is the culprit. my friend closed it and it's working fine.

thank you!

----------


## meekz1337

Awesome program, however; is it possible to somehow get the effects of certain items (trinkets specifically) the wings of Humming Black Dragonscale - Item - World of Warcraft ? The Wrathion, first trinket. When it occurs, it procs the wings effect. Is this possible to obtain somehow through this program

----------


## fiddlestix

Good program (lol) figured out the mistake i was making so *DELETE*

----------


## sikikami

my English is not good
please forgive

Is it possible to set a free resize
Like Noggenfogger Elixir or Winterfall Firewater
Looks big or small

----------


## Precam

Hey,

Is it possible to change a spell animation to HUMMING BLACK DRAGONSCALE (trinket effect from the new raid) ??!

I tried .spell 196770 313568 but it doesn't work  :Frown:

----------


## Sornir

Are we absolutely sure this is safe? I used morphing programs for much of late Legion and early BfA with no issues, but I heard that there was a Warden banwave.

----------


## Disec

> Are we absolutely sure this is safe? I used morphing programs for much of late Legion and early BfA with no issues, but I heard that there was a Warden banwave.


I've been using morph tools since cata and have never once be banned or suspended. Anyone who gets banned was using some other kind of program.. Lua unlocker/rotation bot etc.

----------


## temp123

Huge thanks to the author for looking out after the community. The game is so much more enjoyable when I can just morph my retarded zandalari bear into Grizzlemaw.

----------


## Vanessaives

Hey is there a way to fix this 152718 (Alleria from visions of stormwind) and this 302143 (uncorrupted voidwing) both shows up as a box

----------


## BigWolf

Ony two issues that i have with DH is that Demon form model is switched to female, even tho im playing a male character.
Second one is that model bugs out for ~10s after using blade dance, but this is known issue with morphers because NE and BE models have additional animations for DH class, which is missing to other races.
Simple spell swap is resolving this. I used to swap Blade Dance to Whirlwind (because its an AOE animation on a loop) and characters stopped bugging out.[/QUOTE]

Dose that work for you ? i cant seem to get it to work i put spell id-s and when i press enter the qoute just stays in the chat and nothing happens

----------


## BigWolf

TY for this and let me know if we can support you somewhere so you dont give up on this  :Smile: 

few bugs ... i cant seem to change my spells at all quote just stays in the chat after i press enter (because dh blade dance just bugs out animations for 5 sec) and for some wierd reson i cant change human faces on elf char, for the rest of them it works fine

----------


## priestofdoom

I managed to solve my problem, was a silly mistake on my end. Thank you for the program.

----------


## jemaa

Hey guys, maybe you can help me. I swapped character model to queen Azshara, but after swap, goes about 2 seconds, then all model changes to eternal/ghost form. I think it happens becouse model have seperate hair part with special effect, and this effect applied to whole model. I don't undesrtand why it's happens with character and not - whith npc. Any idea how to solve this?

Display ID - 92225

----------


## Melx

Hello! Need update! 02/03/20
PLZZZ i need this very much!

----------


## Ponkz

delete doublepost

----------


## Ponkz

> I managed to solve my problem, was a silly mistake on my end. Thank you for the program.


I'm having the same issue and have tried everything I can think of, what mistake were you making?

----------


## NoxDineen

Do you have a PayPal or other option to support you? The turnaround time after updates is really amazing, I'd love to buy you a coffee or beer.

----------


## jemaa

yeah, maybe Patreon or something else, +1 for support

----------


## jalygodx

please need an update cant use it =(

----------


## random1840

thank you so much for this project, I enjoy it very much. Is there any way to deal with the corruption appearance? It will be very useful. thank you again.

----------


## jmorphupdates

need an update please my good man

----------


## jalygodx

yes pls =( cant use it

----------


## D3ep

I hope there will be an update soon.  :Smile:

----------


## jalygodx

me too =( i love this program

----------


## skidsh

Updated for WoW version 8.3.0.33528

----------


## jalygodx

so muchs gracias =P love tmorph so muchs thanks  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## laxlight

thank you so much!!! I like it!

----------


## fiddlestix

Jax helped me out with my problem. So, again Jax you are the most awesomest of sauces ever!

----------


## Infernoxp

Hello someone can send me the Jmorph version 8.2.0 31478 I need it so much. I love jmorph :C

----------


## jemaa

Jax, thank you so much!

----------


## fiddlestix

Can someone explain how the spell morphs work? For instance, if i wanted to morph Blade Dance to Bladestorm, i would do .spell 188499 46924 but it doesn't work.

----------


## BootyBlaze

Would a posture option for Orcs be possible?

----------


## jalygodx

hello guys, what s its the id for dreaflame illusion arenas bfa? thx

----------


## trAse

> would there be a way to hide corruption on character? that purple color sucks



Hoping this is possible, it's driving me nuts.

----------


## kyzap

Anyone have the ID of the proto drake gladiator mount ?

----------


## de_Fault

can you please add an option to remove corruption visuals.

----------


## superpitbullk

how to fix dh animation after race change? 
(when use ingame toys animation works fine, so this is not missing animation for races issue)

----------


## BobbyDunkin

Can anyone help me?

I injected jmorph into WoW and it said it was successful but no message inside of WoW saying it's active and commands aren't working.

----------


## random1840

could you please add an option to remove corruption visuals

----------


## priden

Can we please have the WoW version 8.2.0.31478 download?  :Big Grin:

----------


## TripleZer0

I love your addon but could you please try and fix ghost wolf morphing. Its still not working  :Frown: 

EDIT: ive tested this on my druid as well.

If i morph into another race no shapeshift works. it just keeps showing the morphed model-

I cannot change the shapeshift models with .shapeshift either. Is it just not working for me ? Can other people morph their shapeshifts ?

EDIT2: further testing revealed another bug. If i change zones shapeshift works again as normal but once i leave form it reverts to my original race. I can morph the race again but everytime i exit shapeshift the morph is removed.

----------


## ninjqt

hi everyone!

for the last 3 weeks i can't use Jmorph anymore (even with all new iterations), since the client instantly crashes as soon as i type a simple command (.gender e.g). Anyone with an idea what could be the prob?

cheers.. love this thing so much it makes 90% of my fun in wow

----------


## Disec

> hi everyone!
> 
> for the last 3 weeks i can't use Jmorph anymore (even with all new iterations), since the client instantly crashes as soon as i type a simple command (.gender e.g). Anyone with an idea what could be the prob?
> 
> cheers.. love this thing so much it makes 90% of my fun in wow


need to be on Direct X 12 in WoW settings

----------


## hgar

Any link with past versions of this morphing tool? playing on a pserver with a bit older client.

----------


## ninjqt

> need to be on Direct X 12 in WoW settings


thx man that worked!

----------


## Wertyo

Hello there! Jmorph is a life saver! It's amazing! However mine recently started saying " ** Unsupported WoW.exe Build Number **" It started right after i updated my WoW, anyone that has a fix?

----------


## Fragnancex

Think the client has just been updated btw

----------


## Wertyo

> Think the client has just been updated btw


What do you mean? Has Jmorph just been updated or World of Warcraft?

----------


## Fragnancex

Sorry, should've been more clear. I meant WoW has been updated

----------


## Wertyo

No worries, does this mean that Jmorph won't work until it's been updated?

----------


## Fragnancex

> No worries, does this mean that Jmorph won't work until it's been updated?


Yup, it needs an update  :Smile:

----------


## Wertyo

Alright, thank you for the response mate! Let's hope the owner will come up with an update fast  :Big Grin:

----------


## jmorphupdates

Howdy partner need an update please and thank you  :Smile:

----------


## jalygodx

please need an update =((

----------


## Oreog

Working atm?

----------


## Disec

There was a WoW update today, its out of date now  :Frown:

----------


## Jaladhjin

with all the wow updates can we push the dll with another injector or is it the dll itself that needs to get updated ?

----------


## skidsh

Updated for WoW version 8.3.0.33724




> with all the wow updates can we push the dll with another injector or is it the dll itself that needs to get updated ?


The DLL contains the offsets that need to be updated

----------


## Manu9

Can we fix Blade Dance's animation issue on non-elves? is it possible to just let it switch to Whirlwind like Tmorph used to do? I believe this is a bigger issue than the Meta form

----------


## KILLMAK

your program is the best, can you add the ability to replace spell animations? else when try to replace a spell i get a lua error

----------


## Wertyo

Hey there! My friend can't morph stuff from Appearances, but he can morph stuff from the adventure guide, anyone that knows why this is occuring?

----------


## Jaladhjin

Anyone have the ID for the Magic Rooster mount ?

I'm not finding a display ID when I search: Magic Rooster - Spell - World of Warcraft

----------


## Wertyo

> Anyone have the ID for the Magic Rooster mount ?
> 
> I'm not finding a display ID when I search: Magic Rooster - Spell - World of Warcraft


I found this Display ID "29344" hope it works!

----------


## Wertyo

Btw is it possible to Morph Legion Tower artifact appearences?

----------


## Oreog

wow updated again need a new update for morph  :Smile:

----------


## disclexia

Does anyone happen to know the display ID for the mage tower appearances? I am specifically looking for the flamereaper xylem challenge warglaives.. 
Twinblades of the Deceiver is 127829 by itself but how do you find the alternate ones?
I am unable to find them anywhere...

----------


## jmorphupdates

need an update please

----------


## jalygodx

please need an update please please

----------


## temp123

I hope it happens soon. I can't play my bear without mage tower, haha. Thanks developer.

----------


## Wertyo

I think Jmorph needs an update  :Smile:

----------


## skidsh

updated for 8.3.0.33775

----------


## jalygodx

so much thanks =) love u =P

----------


## temp123

Thank you for the update, what a nice person  :Smile:

----------


## sariks

Does anyone know Turalyon's sword ID?

----------


## revive25

Turalyon's Sword - 147863

----------


## revive25

> Does anyone happen to know the display ID for the mage tower appearances? I am specifically looking for the flamereaper xylem challenge warglaives.. 
> Twinblades of the Deceiver is 127829 by itself but how do you find the alternate ones?
> I am unable to find them anywhere...


To see other model of artifact weapon you will need to also include stage code , should be 9 to 33 . Havoc DH mage tower are 21 to 24 : .item 16 127829 21

----------


## Jo_Ota

Hello guys ! First of all I would like to thank you whoever is behind to this project, I wouldnt be playing WOW if it wasnt for this. (no joke).
so, Are you guys experience crashes 24/7 ?? Since the last Update?

My morph doesnt last longer than 4, 5 minutes and crash :P

----------


## Ijudgeppl

My wow will crash after a few min... And then the Blizzard report a bug window pops up... :/ Plus when I have morph'd an item and then enter a bg, dungeon, raid the same happens...

----------


## temp123

> Hello guys ! First of all I would like to thank you whoever is behind to this project, I wouldnt be playing WOW if it wasnt for this. (no joke).
> so, Are you guys experience crashes 24/7 ?? Since the last Update?
> 
> My morph doesnt last longer than 4, 5 minutes and crash :P


I guess you just wait for the issue to be investigated by developer. I'm kinda same with you, back to the game after a while just to find retarded and clumsy moving bear forms. So no way on earth I'm playing druid tank without mage tower  :Big Grin:

----------


## kralzo

I have the same problem as you right now, i used to have no problems (updated my windows 2 weeks ago) and it suddenly stopped working. I have everything up to date (wow,jm,battlenet,windows and have the visual studio). It says injected when i launch the program and everything is in green text like it was before but the text which says it's enabled in wow is not showing and i can't use any commands

----------


## kralzo

Guys can someone help me with the id of elite wod enchant (Primal victory)

----------


## ArmaGedonS

Hi,any have wow 8.2.0 jmorph? please write me a message!! thanks

----------


## Daani35

Is there anyway of morphing different variations of Artifact appearance. For example Unholy DK mage tower appearance skin?

----------


## jalygodx

Hello, the id its .enchant 1 313 or 314. =P


Any got the id for dreaflame illusion bfa?

----------


## Daani35

> Does anyone happen to know the display ID for the mage tower appearances? I am specifically looking for the flamereaper xylem challenge warglaives.. 
> Twinblades of the Deceiver is 127829 by itself but how do you find the alternate ones?
> I am unable to find them anywhere...


Did you get an answer to this? I am looking for the DK Mage tower appearance item id

----------


## JonanTS

Please, please! make this work on private servers such as firestorm! or if anyone knows if there is a solution for the quote "Wow.exe not running" please tell me... Thanks in advance!

----------


## Ggimo

Hello ! I just downloaded the most recent version of Jmorph / have downloaded Microsoft Visual C++ 2019 - When I try to use jmorph and swap forms on my druid the character model becomes bugged becomes naked with no equipment. Thank you for your response in advance!

----------


## Jaladhjin

anyone know the mage tower guardian druid IDs ?

Guardian Druid Mage Tower Challenge - Guides - Wowhead

think I found them:

Updated Legion forms.




```
Ashamane (Normal)

     66775- Black fur, purple eyes
     66776- Dark blue fur, blue eyes
     66777- Brown fur, green eyes
     66778- Brown fur, red eyes
     66779- Blue fur, red mane, amber eyes
     66780- Purple fur, gold eyes
     66781- Dark gray fur, silver mane, blue eyes
      
     Ashamane (Spectral)
     66782- Light blue
     66783- Teal/green
     66784- Purple
     66785- Red/gold
      
     Ashamane (Nature)
     66786- Gray wood, teal glow
     66787- Brown wood, green mane, light blue glow
     66788- Dark gray wood, orange mane, gold glow
     66789- Gray wood, purple glow
      
     Ashamane (Primal)
     66790- Green fur, brown stripes, orange feathers, gold glow
     66791- Orange fur, brown stripes, teal feathers, green glow
     66792- Purple fur, dark purple stripes, light pink feathers, gold glow
     66793- White fur, blue stripes, blue feathers, blue glow
      
     Ashamane (Nightmare)
     66794- Greenish/blue, purple eyes
     66795- Blue, green eyes
     66796- Pinkish/red, orange eyes, black mane
     66797- Purple/pink, red eyes, blue mane
      
      
     Ursoc (Normal)
     66682- Black fur, red eyes
     66683- Blue fur, red mane, yellow eyes
     66685- Very light purple, black mane, blue eyes
     66686- Blue fur/eyes
     66687- Light brown fur, orange eyes
     66688- Light gray fur, dark gray mane, orange eyes
     66693- Light brown fur, black mane, orange eyes, red markings
      
     Ursoc (Stone)
     66696- Gray, green leaves, gold eyes
     66697- Dark ray, dark green leaves, blue eyes
     66698- Gray/hints of purple, red/orange leaves, blue eyes
     66699- Gray/hints of blue, purple leaves, purple eyes
      
     Ursoc (Spectral)
     66704- Light blue, dark blue mane, gold eyes
     66705- Green, darker green mane, purple eyes
     66706- Purple/orange, dark purple mane, gold eyes
     66707- Red/orange, dark red mane, blue eyes
      
     Ursroc (Nightmare/corrupted)
     66719- Purple/gray, blue spikes, purple eyes
     66718- Brown/black, orange spikes, gold eyes
     66717- Dark blue, deep green spikes, green eyes
     66716- Dark blue/purple, red spikes, gold eyes
      
     Ursoc (Primal)
     66720- Dark blue fur, black/white mane, blue eyes
     66721- Dark brown fur, black/white mane, orange eyes
     66722- Reddish/orange fur, black/white mane, orange eyes
     66723- White fur, brown/white mane, white/purple eyes
```

----------


## Fragnancex

Needs an update, the WoW client updated - thanks again chief

----------


## Wertyo

If anyone could hook me up with the Outlaw Rogue Mage Tower Artifact appearences, it would be greatly appreciated!

----------


## revive25

> Did you get an answer to this? I am looking for the DK Mage tower appearance item id





> If anyone could hook me up with the Outlaw Rogue Mage Tower Artifact appearences, it would be greatly appreciated!


check my comment on last page

----------


## jalygodx

please need an update!!! please =( lovee & peacee =P

----------


## laxlight

yes, need update!  :EEK!:

----------


## Oreog

Need a new update for this awesom morpher  :Smile:

----------


## skidsh

updated for 33941

----------


## Jaladhjin

> Have fun morphing!


Would you ever consider having an SVN or somethin' so we can just query your "work bin" of sorts for updates to be downloaded a little closer to automagically vs checkin' this thread ? :-)

I know you still have to do the updates.. but that's almost like pushing it to a repo people can just query for newer updates.

Used to be a very popular thing in the Honorbuddy days :-)

Home . TortoiseSVN

----------


## Syxo

Sorry idk if this has been asked but is there a reason after a few mins my race will change back to my original?8

----------


## nenamax1

Is there a command for the chat to make a line break? Basically, just like with the macro, just don't press the Enter key to get to a new line, but from the chat.
Respectively.
.race 1 / COMMAND for next line .gender. I don't want to create extra macros for everything

----------


## kinesys

> updated for 33941


Hey, first of all THANK YOU for doing this! Can you make so the corruption effect on the character can be disabled? Happens when corruption > 40. Thanks.

----------


## Ekwa

Since the latest update my antivirus (Norton) instantly deleted the file as it sees it as a threat. I tried turning it off for placing the jmorph loader in my folders, but the second i enable Norton it deleted it again. What can be done here?

----------


## Syaric

Are spells morph working? Mine aren't  :Frown:

----------


## LAMD

@skidsh Is just me or the Metamorphosis disabler is not working anymore??

----------


## itzamaray

Failed to locate kerne132 in remote process. 
Any help?
thanks

----------


## prochy1337

Hello, I download the 2019 VS Visual C++ Redistributable and all the other stuff, the program says Injected! but when I go to in-game it doesnt working. I have win 8.1 pro, so maybe its the Windows problem?

----------


## lilsqueeg

this happens to me to and i have windows 10

----------


## Manu9

Anyone's JMorph has been resetting the changes randomly and frequently?

----------


## UglyGnome

Everytime I get in combat i lose all the tmogs  :Frown:

----------


## hahahalol22

where do you get ID for mounts? the ones im getting from wow.tools are not working. When I use it the mount just disappears

----------


## hahahalol22

Is there a way to get the Alt + Click work in the Appearances -> Sets?

----------


## Jaladhjin

Anybody have IDs for the upright bear forms that came with doing the Mage Tower ?

Also @*skidsh* would it be possible to implement a method to report bad/invalid IDs or at least just kick them out vs printing in actual game chat bad attempts @ trying to use an ID like .shapeshift 66781 which is apparently not valid 'cause it prints it straight in chat for all to see.

I'd rather someone not see it & report me :-/

----------


## xtp

Hi man I hope you're doing great, really wanna say thanks for all the work you put in for us! I'm sorry if it's been asked before but is it possible to jmorph artifact weapons , specifically druid mage tower forms? Secondly, how do you find the enchant display IDs? I cant seem to find them :P. And third and last, is it possible to jmorph hunter pets ? Thanks again and if you cant answer or dont have the time its fine, worth a shot tho  :Big Grin: !

----------


## hahahalol22

> Hi man I hope you're doing great, really wanna say thanks for all the work you put in for us! I'm sorry if it's been asked before but is it possible to jmorph artifact weapons , specifically druid mage tower forms? Secondly, how do you find the enchant display IDs? I cant seem to find them :P. And third and last, is it possible to jmorph hunter pets ? Thanks again and if you cant answer or dont have the time its fine, worth a shot tho !


You can check for enchants here: WoW.tools | Database browser

Or just alt+click on them in your appearance window

----------


## hahahalol22

can you make it alt + click weapons to off hand?

----------


## hahahalol22

I would like to know if its possible to get the Rune of Razorice weapon effect

----------


## JonanTS

Can you make other versions also downloadable... I need the 8.2.0 ones... Thanks in advance!

----------


## Jaladhjin

> updated for 33941


I was hoping the launcher was a batch file so I could add exit to the end vs the press any key to exit.

Is there a shortcut switch I could add or anything to have that batch window auto close ?

----------


## rayne13

How would I get the obsidian worldbreaker for mount?

----------


## hahahalol22

> How would I get the obsidian worldbreaker for mount?


Here you get mount ids
MountID - Wowpedia - Your wiki guide to the World of Warcraft

----------


## mitigation

does any1 know the zandalari troll boomkin form id ? 
i couldnt find it sadly 
Thanks for in advance

----------


## AyeOhJ

Is it working in WIN8 or does it have to be WIN10. Injection works but the in-game message doesn't appear and doesnt function. o-o

----------


## Jaladhjin

I'm having a rough time trying to get shapeshifts working.

Anyone know how to do night elf swift flight form ?

I tried like .shapeshift 3 or 27 & a few IDs I found.. since 3 is travel form & 27 "was" Swift Flight Form according to: GetShapeshiftFormID - Wowpedia - Your wiki guide to the World of Warcraft

----------


## AyeOhJ

20857, 74305 . Are you using windows 10 btw? I can't get it to work and I'm not sure what the problem is. I'm on windows 8

----------


## Jaladhjin

> 20857, 74305 . Are you using windows 10 btw? I can't get it to work and I'm not sure what the problem is. I'm on windows 8


What are those IDs ?

I am using Windows 10 yeah..

Did you also do this from the OP ?




> _Prerequisite: You need to install Visual C++ 2019 https://aka.ms/vs/16/release/vc_redist.x64.exe_

----------


## dkdi

Does anyone know of a texture mod loader (one that loads custom files into the game for things like weapon mods, mount mods, etc.) that's compatible with jMorpher? Arctium's developer doesn't want any other 3rd party programs to work with his launcher, so I'm wondering if there is a launcher or cracked client that will load mods (like my Seraphim hammer replacer, for example) that is also compatible with this program?

----------


## AyeOhJ

Should have been the IDs for the individual flight forms for the night elf races. All I could think of really that would let you specifically to a certain type of form. Obviously I can't test it cause its not working, but thought i'd try to help.
://forums.epsilonwow.net/topic/459-druid-form-morph-ids/
not sure if links are allowed so just put https in front. Sorry if you already tried this. Also, yes I downloaded that, the injector seems to work fine but it doesn't display the message in the game that its working.

----------


## Delyan

Hey! Works good for me with one exception: My Tabard is kinda bugged https://cdn.discordapp.com/attachmen...21/unknown.png

----------


## notimportantlol

The program unloads itself from memory when I go through a loading zone bigger than an instance switch
Can't start it back up without fully rebooting the game because it still think it's hooked but no commands work

----------


## jalygodx

Hey!! Need an update please =S

----------


## tkoNA

Update time! <3

----------


## skidsh

updated for 34220

----------


## jalygodx

so much thanks =) love u

----------


## Manu9

> The program unloads itself from memory when I go through a loading zone bigger than an instance switch
> Can't start it back up without fully rebooting the game because it still think it's hooked but no commands work




Same issue here.

----------


## hahahalol22

sometimes this program make my cutscenes black and i cant see the option to skip them, makes me "watch" all the cutscene :/

----------


## Grim_II

Any warlocks come across the issue when trying to transmog into the Mythic Blackrock Foundry helmet and shoulders? The display ID uses the heroic version instead of the mythic version, is there any way around it? I've tried inspect element and wowhead nothing works.

----------


## fruuut

is there any way to be able to morph "DH night elf" to simply "night elf" ?

----------


## notimportantlol

> Does anyone know of a texture mod loader (one that loads custom files into the game for things like weapon mods, mount mods, etc.) that's compatible with jMorpher? Arctium's developer doesn't want any other 3rd party programs to work with his launcher, so I'm wondering if there is a launcher or cracked client that will load mods (like my Seraphim hammer replacer, for example) that is also compatible with this program?


look into CASCHost

----------


## Niclas Vang

A very low prio. thing, but still worth mentioning ( imo )

When you use the moprher to change title, it removes your actual ingame title, is it possible to make it not so?

- Next time I login I have no title equipped (dno if it instant removes it, or it gets removed when the "fake" title is removed upon logout).

----------


## k1llzone21

Hello, is it possible to make your void elf constantly have the entropic embrace passive spell effect? The 5% dmg buff that makes you extra blue.

I'm not 100% familiar with how you use the spell morphing command, so I apologize if there is an obvious answer to this question.

Thank you.

----------


## xen-

Has anyone gotten any bans recently for this? I know/heard that Warden (I think thats the AC for WoW, may just be for OW) is pretty nuts, its why none of atleast alot of bots don't work anymore, and the last thing I want is any sort of ban on my account.
 @skidsh

----------


## Sightzko1337

can someone send me the morph macro for this :
the buff is warden guise and the name of the item is Sira's Extra Cloak

https://image.noelshack.com/fic*******..rden-guise.png

----------


## laxlight

How I can to hide the corruption visual effect?

----------


## Xtorz01

why does Jmorph reset back to normal after you enter a dungeon or portal or loading screen ?

----------


## onyxqt

Does any1 know why jMorph always carshes my game?
Launcher also deinstall right after it.. Today w/ a notice that a virus have been found..

----------


## pruttmamsen

Most likely a false positive. Try making an exception for the Jmorph launcher in your Antivirus software and it should not delete itself. As for the crashing, might be your Antivirus causing it. If not check if you're running DX11 or DX12. Switching to DX12 helped solve Error#132 for me.

----------


## BLACKGOATT

Full Path: C:\Users\billy\Documents\dssa\harrington\RED\jm\jMorph.dll
Injecting: C:\Users\billy\Documents\dssa\harrington\RED\jm\jMorph.dll
Failed to locate kernel32 in remote process...
wont let me inject please help : )

----------


## mega95

I am playing on a private server called Firestorm, sadly I can't run this program, it says "Unsupported Wow.exe build number" is there any way to make it working? The server is currently on the 8.2.0 (31478 ) build.

----------


## disclexia

Is it possible to change the display of vengeance metamorphosis to the havoc metamorphosis?

----------


## TripleZer0

> why does Jmorph reset back to normal after you enter a dungeon or portal or loading screen ?


I have reported this bug 3 times already but unfortunately the creator does not acknowledge it.

----------


## underdogx

Hi guys. I have a problem. I started WOW client game, next i run jMorphLoader.exe. In cmd window written that all ok injected 'press any key'. But in game nothing is happened. There isnt a message 'jMorph loaded' in the chat. Can anybody help?

----------


## Xtorz01

> I have reported this bug 3 times already but unfortunately the creator does not acknowledge it.


yea its annoying. Hope the creator will fix this issue

----------


## Supersnorkel

I've been having trouble trying to morph spells. Everything else works just fine.
The message with the command in it simply refuses to be sent, pressing enter won't make it dissappear.

spell=32645/envenom The number shown here is what I use to try and change Envenom into Felblade.
Not a single combination of numbers seems to work for me, I don't know if I'm using the wrong numbers.. I have tried the example message shown by the creator, but that won't work either.

----------


## Drwowii

I haven't seen it answered yet in this thread and was wondering if anyone had figured out how to change the postures for the Orcs? When morphing to either Orc its defaulted to the hunched one.

----------


## Rhythmic

Alt clicking item sets not working anymore for anyone else?  :Big Grin:

----------


## Jaladhjin

Hey hey I've been noticing a lot more lately even simple morphs like .morph 7550 are not "sticking"

Even not switching zones or going through a load screen I'll suddenly morph back to just a naked version of myself.

If I do a .morph 7550 again it keeps happening :-(

Known issue ?

----------


## underdogx

> Hi guys. I have a problem. I started WOW client game, next i run jMorphLoader.exe. In cmd window written that all ok injected 'press any key'. But in game nothing is happened. There isnt a message 'jMorph loaded' in the chat. Can anybody help?


up. anyone? :confused:

----------


## Jedkins

Any chance of spell morphing becoming avaliable on this <3?

----------


## Rhythmic

> Hey hey I was wondering if I could get three morph codes I haven't had a lot of success finding.
> 
> The skeleton from Noggenfogger Elixir: Noggenfogger Elixir - Item - World of Warcraft
> 
> The "Let's Party" outfit from Blingtron: Blingtron 7000 - Item - World of Warcraft
> 
> The Druid cat form fire kitty from Firelands which is now a toy: Fandral's Seed Pouch - Item - World of Warcraft
> 
> Danke danke /salute


Hey did you ever find the fire cat code?  :Big Grin:

----------


## Tyrande0843

> Any chance of spell morphing becoming avaliable on this <3?


Would love spell morphing to become available, specially since it's going to be so many months before shadowlands.

----------


## UglyGnome

Hi somehow my jmorph deactivates after 5-6 mins, did everything as instructions said but it always keeps deactivating

----------


## Nrl

in Shadowlands, will there be the option to choose the decay, tattoos, orcs back, etc. ? 
Cause Orc's racial is so impactful in arena, it'd be unprofessional of me to go something else in Horde...

----------


## Jaladhjin

> Hey did you ever find the fire cat code?


Nope I've been having a rough time with shapeshifts none of them seem to work right for me :-(

Not for cat form, travel form bear heck any of'm :-(

----------


## pheonixc

mine stopped working, was there a update on wow tuesday?

----------


## skidsh

Updated for WoW version 8.3.0.34601

----------


## Bluemyself

Downloaded and extracted this, tried running it administrator, before load, after and logged in but I get the same error: Failed to obtain process "Wow.exe"... Saw someone else with a similar issue but no fix? Can anyone help?

----------


## abbsa

Any way to get the old models and running animations with this?

----------


## ThatShrimpGuy

Hey is there a datadump of enchant ID'd laying around? I can't seem to find one for bloody dancing steel etc. Also do we have a public discord for this that maybe has id's or anything? Thanks again for all the work you do!

----------


## zombalite

Not sure how easy it'll see to see this thread, but was wondering if there's a resizing command or another display ID for whitemane the only 2 i know of for her is the DK whitemane and whitemane from SM so her size is really tall for being a boss was just wondering if there's a smaller version of it or if i could resize it somehow

----------


## wingchunman2312

Ayy uh new here got the link to this dope ass mod from a good person anywho when i try to use it says cannot detect or something? any ideas i unzipped the DL to my wow folder for classic Help would be appreciated ty gamers

----------


## Xankone

> Hi guys. I have a problem. I started WOW client game, next i run jMorphLoader.exe. In cmd window written that all ok injected 'press any key'. But in game nothing is happened. There isnt a message 'jMorph loaded' in the chat. Can anybody help?


any up? :gusta::gusta::gusta::gusta:

----------


## DarkTerror

> any up? :gusta::gusta::gusta::gusta:


Have had this happen to me a couple of times.

What I did was: Close WoW and Battle.Net Client and make sure everything related to those are gone in the task manager as well. Then open Battle.Net again and launch WoW. When in-game try injecting again.
After that I got the message in chat and I could then use the jMorph commands again.

----------


## Fragnancex

Update needed <3

----------


## skidsh

Updated for WoW version 8.3.0.34769

----------


## random1840

Could you please add a command to disable the display of the corruption effects?

----------


## Xankone

> Have had this happen to me a couple of times.
> 
> What I did was: Close WoW and Battle.Net Client and make sure everything related to those are gone in the task manager as well. Then open Battle.Net again and launch WoW. When in-game try injecting again.
> After that I got the message in chat and I could then use the jMorph commands again.


Still not working  :Frown:

----------


## sozara123

Could you add previous versions somewhere, for older(8.2.0) versions of BfA for private server players.

----------


## Kardraso

Bro is this designed to get me banned? I typed .race 24 and it bugged out and showed in general chat in Orgrimmmar.... for fuck sake man

----------


## Anthenian

Make your macro along the lines of
/W Kardraso Train dud 
.race 24
(whatever else you like)
Or just make sure to whisper yourself beforehand to avoid typing it in all chat.

----------


## Kardraso

> Make your macro along the lines of
> /W Kardraso Train dud 
> .race 24
> (whatever else you like)
> Or just make sure to whisper yourself beforehand to avoid typing it in all chat.


Yeah that's a good idea, thanks. I was using guild chat as a failsafe, still this really sucked and I hope no one reported me...

----------


## Niclas Vang

It IS updated to the current version of WoW, but for some reason it's still not working?

Blizzard "finally" doing something against this, or did something go wrong at some point?

----------


## DoubleDot

How do I find weapon enchant IDs (Illusion)?

----------


## Nihyo

Any bans recently cus of this ?

----------


## Fragnancex

Update needed <3

----------


## yesican

Anybody has a link to a database with weather IDs? I found one once, but can't find it now sadly.

----------


## dkdi

There was a WoW update today, version 8.3.0.34963. Looking forward to being able to use jMorph again.

----------


## emil980

It stopped working as soon as I got it. Would love a update as soon as possible!  :Big Grin:

----------


## Generaltifus

Hello friend, they just put a new update to WoW and now I can't use Morph: c

----------


## jalygodx

hey supp!! Need an update please. Thx.

----------


## hisk

Finally just found it after all these years! Great work. Unfortunately I just downloaded after the latest update. Keep the work up!

----------


## jalygodx

this is the best morph for wow!! and super addictive!!! (L)

----------


## Generaltifus

I hope it doesn't take long to update the Morph it really is addictive

----------


## jalygodx

yes sir. (L)

----------


## jalygodx

Please update pleaseee!

----------


## skidsh

Updated for WoW version 8.3.0.34963

----------


## jalygodx

so much thanks!!! LOV U (L)

----------


## Tyrande0843

Thank you for maintaining this fantastic tool. 

I look forward to the day we can have spell morphing again.

----------


## skidsh

Reckful jmorph macro =(




> .item 1 0
> .item 3 65545
> .item 7 65546
> .item 10 65548
> .item 5 65549
> .item 8 65609
> .item 6 51368
> .item 19 51534
> .race 1
> ...





A morph he liked: .morph 45941

----------


## OMG Mandrew

I tried searching the thread before asking this, but came up with no mentions, so I apologize if this has been covered. Is there any input for necklaces for certain races that have them? I tried .necklace and .neck neither worked.

----------


## moamineis

where can i get the old builds ?

----------


## haliefuls

does any1 have the version for 8.3.0.34769

----------


## circatm2001

any bans reported?

----------


## xen-

> any bans reported?


Nope haven't been banned yet and nobody here ahs asid anything. All R1 pvpers stream with it and shit, been using it for a week so far, apparently people use for years and are fine.

----------


## wayzer

Need help. When I launch the program it says injected, but it doesn't say anything ingame. And it's not working ingame

----------


## Brxwn

Yeah I'm having the same issue. I've tried reinstalling and running as admin etc. I get the pop up saying its injected and I press enter for it to close but I get nothing in game. I've tried similar fixes to tMorph and LucidMorph but they haven't worked either.

----------


## LFxoldWoWanimations

Are there ID's for classic models/animations?

----------


## sapsens

Hey guys

Can u pls help me with spell morph ? I am trying to morph new shadow form to old one one my priest 
I am trying .spell 232698 15473 but its doing nothing
Thanks for help

----------


## Anthenian

> Hey guys
> 
> Can u pls help me with spell morph ? I am trying to morph new shadow form to old one one my priest 
> I am trying .spell 232698 15473 but its doing nothing
> Thanks for help


He said he didnt have time to recreate it "yet", Its not included in the morpher.

----------


## sapsens

> He said he didnt have time to recreate it "yet", Its not included in the morpher.


Hey , thanks

----------


## marcalis

Tmorph had target/pet morphing. Is there a chance for this feature to come to jmorph as well? or is it already present and I just missed it?

----------


## JohnMcEnroe

works fine for me, make sure you run it as admin. if you have having trouble with it "doing nothing" you are most likely using an outdated code. in wod they changed some of the numbers around, not all

----------


## GattaGitGudd

new patch rip, looking forward to update.

----------


## skidsh

Updated for WoW version 8.3.7.35249

----------


## Jibblish

> Updated for WoW version 8.3.7.35249


Thanks for the quick update!

Is there a way to remove the corruption effect on your character?

----------


## Caps-

Hello,
I have a question about spell sound effects, back in the day during legion Tmoph has an option or feature that allows us to use old spell sounds, is this a thing on jMorph too ?

I was trying to use the .spell command to change the animation of current penance to the Wrath of the lich king one but when I click enter to valid the command nothing happen.

----------


## RadicalArti

do you have github repo? i need different version(not the latest one).
good job with recreating btw  :Smile:

----------


## Fragnancex

Client got updated, looking forward to the update

----------


## Caps-

I was playing on my priest and enjoying my new mog, my game crashed and I noticed that the client just got updated  :Big Grin:

----------


## Khox

> I was playing on my priest and enjoying my new mog, my game crashed and I noticed that the client just got updated


yep me too. /sigh

----------


## jalygodx

need an update pleasee!!! THXX

----------


## billylam93

Just started enjoying it! Thank you so much - can't wait for the update!!!!!

----------


## skidsh

Updated for WoW version 8.3.7.35284

----------


## jalygodx

Thanks so much!!! LV U!!!! (L)(L)(L)(L) :Embarrassment:

----------


## GostRoga

Thanks for this wonderful program. I get endless pleasure, but I can't get 2 points.
1. My real tauren warrior and pandaren turned into tauren have different animations. Imgur
2. I can't replace animation 107574 with 71558

----------


## Tyrande0843

> Thanks for this wonderful program. I get endless pleasure, but I can't get 2 points.
> 1. My real tauren warrior and pandaren turned into tauren have different animations. Imgur
> 2. I can't replace animation 107574 with 71558


for issue 2 ,if you are talking about spell/ability animation swaps. Those are not available at this time.

number 1 seems weird. Only thing I can think of is that there is more than one animation for that ability ?

----------


## Khox

Is it possible to add a .morph code into a .race # so you may customize it? 
I HATE new two handed animations soo much and i found a .morph where you can use old female human two handed animations except you cant transmog or use a .item # code on a morph. Or can you?
If youre able to put a .morph into a .race slot you could customize that .morph.
Does anyone know if this is possible? Or are there rules in place of the morpher/wow itself that prevents that?
If that is possible im willing to send out a decent dono if this can be done. Its personally hard for me to play wow with shitty aesthetics i dont like.
Thanks guys, cheers

----------


## marcalis

Is there a way to morph target/pet?

----------


## nazgarl

Great program thanks, actually keeps me from quitting

----------


## watchx

hey all, 

are there any known bans cause of this programm?
was a huge fan of tmorph back in the days and would love to use this again.
i see some "famous" streamers also using it "without beeing scared"

can anyone take my fear so i can enjoy this game again?  :Big Grin:

----------


## Achillest

I love this! GJ MAN!

----------


## Rich Heibel

This is AMAZING. Is there a way for me to use this to remove the effect put on my character by glyph of stars by any chance so I can just look like a normal Night Elf in Moonkin form?

----------


## maraconin

Hi. Does anyone know ID of druid's draenor cats form? Talent which make you look like a sabermaw, but with HD model and new animations, Talons od Shiwralla. Searching it for many hours but can't found. Hopefully you will help me.

----------


## jalygodx

idk my bro. srry

----------


## yungnaamt

Am I missing something or did you never explain how to run any of this? I downloaded everything and its just saying failed to find wow.exe waste of time

----------


## skidsh

wtb mythic raid carry  :Frown:

----------


## Denneh

For some reason, my jmorph won't work, worked later today, but now it says "injected" but nothing happens ingame like it usually do, do y'all have a fix for it or maybe @skidsh knows anything about this, cus the wow client hasn't been updated and i'm using the latest version.

----------


## skidsh

make sure u have the 2019 vc++ redist prereq and make sure u don't have multiple wows open

----------


## gostreiver

I feel like after all these years. Being on a website specifically for model editing and game alteration, its out of line to ask for help with edits..
But I have to admit I am completely at a loss of what to do, with the new game files change..

Could anyone point me in the right direction for the type of "unpacker" program you use to open the files? 
How do you go about making a program like this Tmorpher without such a program?

We used to have Mywarcraft studio, but I have no idea what to use now..

----------


## Bestbad

Is the melee ability morphing ever going to be added ? I understand that you are doing this freely and out of your own time but It's been around a year now since ".spell which I did not invest the time to recreate *yet*"

----------


## Denneh

> make sure u have the 2019 vc++ redist prereq and make sure u don't have multiple wows open


Ah yea, it was a hidden wow behind, weirdly enough.

----------


## Iucidfreak

I can get it to work but when I go through a loading screen my morphs either half bug out or fully cancel and it also does the same sometimes when going in and out of stealth, has anyone else had this issue? Random times it will work no issues at all but rarely. Thanks.

----------


## marcalis

Is there a way to morph target?

----------


## jalygodx

i can carry u on arenas, got 2.4kcr on multichars. I play in eu

----------


## Anthenian

> Is the melee ability morphing ever going to be added ? I understand that you are doing this freely and out of your own time but It's been around a year now since ".spell which I did not invest the time to recreate *yet*"


He will probably add spell morphing once shadowlands releases, It saves him the hassle of doing it over again.

----------


## Littenz

"Unsupported build.exe number" for me. Outdated?

----------


## Dragongg

Yes. Waiting for update

----------


## billylam93

Can't wait for update!!!!

----------


## juicedrood

plz update  :Smile:

----------


## jalygodx

Please Updateee!!! THX

----------


## skidsh

Updated for WoW version 8.3.7.35435


... still no mythic raid carry  :Frown:

----------


## Littenz

Thanks for the fast update! <33

----------


## jalygodx

thanks jack. I only can help u on arenas rating, on mythic only got 8/12 m. So much thanks for the update!

----------


## prane119

is it possible to change your model into the toy "mote of light" does?

----------


## marcalis

Any chance for an ability to morph hunter pets? Into any races and whatever

----------


## derpyman

Hey man, love the program. Any way you can make it so the teleporter in HFC doesn't crash you when you have it injected?

----------


## DeDoku

My game always get stuck on the loading screen for Wintergraps BG whenever I have Jmoprh on. After I restart the game Jmorph wont work anymore untill I restart my pc. Anyone else having this issue?

----------


## Fipura

Hey there, really appreciate your work. I'd like to submit a bug. I've been mainly using jmorph to change my bear shapeshift into the mage tower apperance and also been doing the same to cat form. I've noticed that whenever you're in combat and u get out of it the cat / bear form disappear for a bit. Not sure if im explaining it correcly. Basically whenever i kill a mob and get out of combat i have no chracter for a split second. Would appreciate if u could look into the issue and try to fix it.

----------


## BananaNation

I dont wish to sound intrusive but can we please have an update on when we can hope to use spell morphing again?

----------


## Cincu

alt-clicking is not working, any way to make it work?

nvm. Please put that in main post that it's required to launch jMorph as admin to make alt-click morphing work

----------


## pokets117

Hello! Love this program, just having trouble keeping it stable. Injects and loads in fine, but after either changing race a few times or doing a bg for 5 mins itll crash saying 

This application has encountered a critical error:

ERROR #132 (0x85100084) Fatal exception!

Program: C:\Program Files (x86)\World of Warcraft\_retail_\Wow.exe
ProcessID: 1060
ThreadID: 17192
Exception: ACCESS_VIOLATION

The instruction at "0x00007ff74617758f" referenced memory at "0x000000000000048".
The memory could not be "read".

Anyone else get this problem? Thanks

----------


## Dragongg

Yo, after loading any location, resets the morph 
What is the problem ?

----------


## jalygodx

need update please

re edit. Now its fine for me. Sorry

----------


## ihavenolimit

> Yo, after loading any location, resets the morph 
> What is the problem ?



Im having the same issue, the morph of model resets on any reload or char changes in appearance

----------


## omgcowz

Having an issue with jmorph randomly crashing my game with an "access violation" error. Happens very randomly and sometimes will work hours with no error. Any idea? Thanks.

----------


## MarioSergio

will you ever get a chance to work on the .spell command?

 :Frown:

----------


## juicedrood

update plz  :Smile:  <3

----------


## jalygodx

update please

----------


## Denneh

We need another update my guy (:

----------


## skidsh

8.3.7.35662

----------


## Jaladhjin

> 8.3.7.35662


you probably do know already but I just want to say this creates such a significant level of happiness in admittedly a seemingly small way.. but I'd miss the hell out of it if it were gone.

Thanks for this ^_^

----------


## ryan14

> 8.3.7.35662


jmorph crashes my game whenever i leave an arena, bg, or dungeon. is there any reason for this and a way to fix it? thank you

----------


## skidsh

> jmorph crashes my game whenever i leave an arena, bg, or dungeon. is there any reason for this and a way to fix it? thank you


Possibly this



> Known issues using directx 11 and game crashes have been found. Recommend using directx 12 or directx 11 Legacy.


Fix this by changing Graphics API in advanced graphics settings in wow

----------


## yippz

any one got the id code for the void eade enchant ? please  :Wink:  thank you

----------


## maraconin

Hi, does someone know ID of Night Elvs black eyes?

----------


## Lycanshifter

anyway to get this to work with windows 7 or am i SOL

----------


## xmoe27x

Any can help me i want Legendary dagger Wings on my rogue how i can get it ?

----------


## blurkan

Is there any possibility to morph into old human models including animations?

----------


## DungeonMasterer

I don't think you can get the wings :/

----------


## DungeonMasterer

void enchant is 483 and u can try getting the new enchants by yourself too its really easy actually just do 483+1 , 484+1 and u'll get it in like 2-3 mins or so

----------


## igorbagrov88

Can i morph to GULDAN. What his ID?

----------


## sapsens

Hey , 

Is it even possible to morph cloak for pandaria cloak and get to see wings animation ? 
Tried cloak morph and spell animation morph but nothing.

Thanks

----------


## xen-

Update when you can  :Smile:

----------


## Hawkess

Waiting for an update, thanks a lot! Great job

----------


## HerBPzK

waiting for the update bro,thanks

----------


## skidsh

Updated for pre-patch 9.0.1.36322

----------


## PrincessSwingley

when i try and download the latest update, only just found jmorph this morning, download fails saying its a virus - Trojan:Win32/Bearfoos.A!ml

----------


## skidsh

Updated for WoW version 9.0.1.36372

----------


## winjackson

How to modify the mount?

----------


## nikenz

hello, i have installed Visual C++ 2019, but still cant inject jmorph to WoW. any help?

----------


## Tiounz

Hey, any chance to have the .spell command back soon?

----------


## Anthenian

The only chance at you guys having spell morphing back would be Blizzard themselves adding it, The best thing we can do is wait and stop bothering him.

----------


## jalygodx

need an update!! So much thanks for ur great job skidsh.

----------


## skidsh

Updated for WoW version 9.0.1.36492

----------


## darkctuck

> Updated for WoW version 9.0.1.36492


anyone have ID for Jaina's new staff ? :O Impossible to found :'(

----------


## Hawkess

Can you update to new version? Thanks a lot!

----------


## darkctuck

> anyone have ID for Jaina's new staff ? :O Impossible to found :'(


 Hello All ! 


Does anyone know how to get the ID of items attached to certain NPCs (eg Jaina BFA's staff, or Thalyssra's)? 
I imagine that an answer to this question will help more than one!

----------


## Zenmai

> Hello All ! 
> 
> 
> Does anyone know how to get the ID of items attached to certain NPCs (eg Jaina BFA's staff, or Thalyssra's)? 
> I imagine that an answer to this question will help more than one!


this is the only i can find, i want this morph too  :Frown: 
Jaina's Staff - Object - World of Warcraft

----------


## darkctuck

> this is the only i can find, i want this morph too 
> Jaina's Staff - Object - World of Warcraft


 Hello ! 
I tried to morph this object, impossible! I tested all combinations of "Displayid" or ID attached to this object, and it didn't work ...: /

----------


## skidsh

Updated for WoW version 9.0.1.36577

----------


## faust43

Hello guys im trying to find out what is the code for turning yourself into a Noggenfogger Elixir skeleton.
I tried .morph 16591 but it doesnt work.
Would appreciate if anyone could tell me the correct code. Thanks!

----------


## madden92

Thank you for the constant updates, it does need a new one tho  :Big Grin:

----------


## skidsh

updated for 9.0.2.36671

----------


## skidsh

pushed another update to fix item morphing, if you downloaded super fast you may need to redownload to use .item

----------


## Khaak

Just registered to say thank you! <3

----------


## boiledwings

My game crashes as soon as I try to morph into any race, it starts up correctly at first but then just crashes when I type it in. Anyone else have this problem?

Edit: this was before this version was fixed btw so jmorph was injecting correctly but game was still crashing.

----------


## skidsh

9.0.2.36710

----------


## Chega

It's 9.0.2.36734 now, so recent upload of jmorph doesn't work

----------


## jalygodx

please update Jax, thanks for ur great job!! TY TY

----------


## skidsh

Updated for WoW version 9.0.2.36753

----------


## bonechene

Are there commands for face paint and eye colors? I can't seem to use the search function on this site very well.

EDIT: NVM figured it out! wow.jpg

Some of the customizations don't seem to be working on night elf though, like .scars, .markingscolor, .vines, .ears

----------


## Jetsmokin

Hey there, quick inquiry here. Is it possible to morph shapeshift forms to be my regular character? I'm not sure the id for the current player model or if such an id exists, but im almost positive back on tmorph i could use the command .shapeshift (form) 0 and it would work. Thanks for the morpher

----------


## deadfulhead

spell morph spell morph spell morph

----------


## LAMD

Can any1 help me with the new customizations? when i morph to BloodElf almost no new accessories work but the necklace, like bracelets or armbands, ears etc. am i doing something wrong or the support is still being developed?

----------


## pimperium

Hello, im one of those who had the #132 error of authorization.

Can someone give us any advice? I read all this thread, and didnt find the solution. Tried a lot of things:
Exec as admin
Dx13
Update graphic drivers
Close antivirus...

And nothing

Thanks.

----------


## truulte

It keeps reseting with no way of reapplying without restarting game?

----------


## skidsh

Updated for WoW version 9.0.2.36839

----------


## psikoerreape

> Updated for WoW version 9.0.2.36839


hey! im having troubles, it gives me an OK as it injected correctly, but its not working at wow. It started happening me months ago, I updated jmorph and Visual C++ 2019, and it gives me a injected! message, but not working in game

----------


## Firestorm2k7

Hi, I'm currently (also on the last version, can't say for any before that) having the issue that the race morph won't be persistant and when I reenter it the game will crash.
I'm only using one single command (.race 5) not morphing anything else.
The morph will be persistant until I hit a loadscreen, afterward my character will revert back to normal.
If I enter another race morph it's fine, only if I reenter the same one the game crashes with this error code:
https://cdn.discordapp.com/attachmen.../Unbenannt.PNG


EDIT: After any loadscreen, while I'm on a mount, the morph will be active, just on foot it will not be.

----------


## Afallon

It works on my wow for about 2 minutes and then it crashes my game (usually after a portal or loading screen. I have windows 10, direct 12 and all drivers are up to date. any idea why?? Would be appreciated.

----------


## kpopped420

I have also noticed the problems of it only working for a while. When changing instances armor/weps will turn off and go back to normal, race would stay to what I had morphed it to but the customizations for it would be randomized.

----------


## darkctuck

Good evening the Jmorph community! I noticed that my comment on Jaina's staff was generating interest! I repeat my request, and keep looking for the ID of these objects (Jaina, Thalyssra, Bolvar)! Has anyone continued to research and find something?  :Smile:  We will eventually find it!  :Big Grin:

----------


## Afallon

Works for about 2 minutes and then crashes my wow.. My graphics card is updated, i have directx 12 and all downloads required. any idea why?? would love to use this.

----------


## Tyrande0843

I'm sure you are aware, but it broke again  :Frown:

----------


## MichaelTH1

Yep needs an update  :Smile:  Thanks for your work

----------


## jalygodx

update please! Thanks!

----------


## skidsh

9.0.2.36949

----------


## Aradroth

> Hey there, quick inquiry here. Is it possible to morph shapeshift forms to be my regular character? I'm not sure the id for the current player model or if such an id exists, but im almost positive back on tmorph i could use the command .shapeshift (form) 0 and it would work. Thanks for the morpher


Been trying to figure this out too, if anyone knows please share. Really wanna get rid of shadowform/boomkin

----------


## bellérophon77

Is there a public repo for this app ?

----------


## alheim

what should the team look like to change the soul shape to another?

----------


## MichaelTH1

Upright doesnt seem to work for male orc..? 

Also a lot of the other customizations to male orc doesnt seem to work.. Tattoos etc. 

Everything else doesnt seem have any issues

----------


## LAMD

is there a way to morph ur pet? like for hunters?

----------


## Taftvalue

Will we live to see the day when spell morphing gets added?

----------


## darkctuck

Good evening the Jmorph community! I noticed that my comment on Jaina's staff was generating interest! I repeat my request, and keep looking for the ID of these objects (Jaina, Thalyssra, Bolvar)! Has anyone continued to research and find something? We will eventually find it!

----------


## Anthenian

You see i am a goo man i know many things one would consider unnatural, For the @darkctuck i have found what he desired.

153575 for Jaina's staff
132171 for Thalyssras staff
177838 for Bolvar's hammer

----------


## darkctuck

Yo dude, thanks u so lot for that ! Just, where are u found that? :O It's incredible, i searched these ID during many years, and never founded (wowhead etc). I'm curious, where are u found that :O ?

----------


## darkctuck

as you seem to be a computer genius, by any chance, would you manage to find me the ID of Remornia, the sword of Denathrius? If you have found it, tell me where, it would help me a lot! My god I thank you and wish you a good evening!

----------


## Anthenian

Yes, I have mastered the art of finding ID's for Sire Denathrius Sword it's 179391.

----------


## darkctuck

I can't thank you enough Chef!  :Smile:  I wish I could understand how you manage to find all these IDs! Could you give me the trick that will allow me to find them by myself ?  :Smile:  I have two members of my family who are computer scientists, and they are very interested in your answer ! Indeed, they can't understand (except in datamaning according to them) where you can find this information ! The thing is that wow datamaning is not accessible, am I wrong?  :Smile:  Thanks for your answer and for all the help you bring me !

----------


## darkctuck

My brother is studying computer science, so I asked him to get interested in wow data mining. So he would be very interested in your answer! Is it an easy maneuver to find the information you have, or is it the result of a few hours of work?  :Smile:  Thanks a lot for your future answer ! If you have any tips, I'll take it!  :Big Grin:

----------


## toothyorc95

Hello. I've been using Jmorph before without any issues, but recently it stopped working. Before ive been using it on windows 7, now i have windows 10. Maybe that's the reason?

----------


## Chega

Game crashes a while after I've loaded the injection

----------


## relientx

Hello, does anyone know how to fix jmorph when you /reload your game? sometimes it works good programm still work but if i didnt do that and for example go to the dungeon/bg my morph just gone and back when i sit on mount lol
Without /reload i got same problem when use programm aswell 
I tried to fix my client, run as admin, clear folders etc but it works 2\10 times
For answer i find to reset my graphics settings in game, but i think it doenst help much, cus programm will run until u close and open the game again 
For setting i use dx12, win10

----------


## Ayitos

is there a way to get the morph into the new orc model that stand upright?

----------


## Rhythmic

im also getting crashes on load

----------


## Chega

Program apparantly was updated 2 days ago but stil getting crashes

----------


## guardiam_angel

hi this is client side only or server side also ?

----------


## Phoen!x

Any intel about making it work on Classic ? That would be huge (iMorph is discontinued).

----------


## skidsh

Updated for WoW version 9.0.2.37176

----------


## Tyrande0843

> hi this is client side only or server side also ?


This stuff is only client side, server side would make it extremely bannable

----------


## Jaladhjin

> Updated for WoW version 9.0.2.37176


We appreciate you so much  :Thumbsup:

----------


## areown

if I use the command .race 1 in the moonkin form, then the game closes with an error. How can I be in the moonkinform and use the command?

----------


## Nemonik

First of all, I'd like to thank you for creating this and keeping it updated.

Secondly, I have a question if possible, where can we find the IDs that work with this addon? Wowhead IDs do not seem to work..

----------


## kingpug

> if I use the command .race 1 in the moonkin form, then the game closes with an error. How can I be in the moonkinform and use the command?


I'm having similar issues, I can morph between races but when I morph into noggenfogger I can't morph again or it crashes and same applies when I join a BG as a mercenary, crashes every single time I try and change race.

----------


## Tyrande0843

Having some trouble changing skin colors, at least when paired with human race.

.skin (any number) will change to just 1 color

----------


## Chega

Game still crashing a while after starting the program, was maybe playing for 3 minutes or so before it crashed

----------


## hecklr

Having an issue where the window pop's and tell me the injection was successful but it never actually injects in game. Anyone know what's going on?

----------


## Axegarlic

know this is not the right place. But maybe one can point me to it. The Morph Program for Classic wow. Where can i find it? I have looked everywhere but can't find it anymore. Any help would be epic. Thanks

----------


## jeffrey201

Jax can we please have spell morphing added

----------


## kingpug

> Having an issue where the window pop's and tell me the injection was successful but it never actually injects in game. Anyone know what's going on?


This happened with me if you're injecting something else into the game at the same time, for me it was Rivatuner. Once I disabled that tMorph worked perfectly.

----------


## jeffrey201

Jax when will spell morphing be added ?

----------


## Jaydee223

Hey guys I have a problem with the .mount IDs. Everything else on Jmorph works except the .mount. Whenever I use a mount ID my mount becomes invisible and I have to log out and log back in to get my original mount to show up again. Any help with this please??

----------


## Trekx

Hey, appreciate all you do for those of us who want to use jmorph, but i've run into a problem. the .upright modification doesn't seem to be working on the male orc. am i doing something wrong, or is it just not working and or has never worked?

----------


## faust43

Still no fix for game crash?
Been experiencing this on my shaman so often that wow is basically unplayable with jmorph.
could be due to ghost wolf form but im not sure.

----------


## Jaladhjin

@skidsh

would you consider a feature request if it doesn't exist already maybe it does & idk how to use it haha ?

The idea would be I could do something like .morphrandom 4618, 4619, 4617, 4620 or some such string.

What those are is all the Savory Deviate Delight transformation morphs.

Little variety into the mix never knowing what's coming for a personal visual morph :-)

----------


## Tellanhehe

Does anyone know the enchant id for sinful flame?  :Thumbsup:

----------


## r3lik

> Game crashes a while after I've loaded the injection


Same issue for me. Unusable at the moment.

----------


## sokkrtx

pleeaaase fix/update our lord  :Smile:

----------


## Fragnancex

Hey, needs updating! Cheers

----------


## skidsh

Updated for WoW version 9.0.2.37474

----------


## sokkrtx

game still crashes after loading screens :/

----------


## bonechene

The hairstyle for female pandaren "Tied" is missing. From the barber #2-20 is labeled #1 -19 in jmorph, with #1 missing(Tied).

----------


## Tyrande0843

Hi!

any chance of update?

----------


## jemaa

Hello master
please, update  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## jemaa

sorry for double post

----------


## jalygodx

update please!!

----------


## anc3stral

please our favorite dev do your magic stuff please!

----------


## skidsh

Updated for WoW version 9.0.5.37899

----------


## Mgaming

> Updated for WoW version 9.0.5.37899


Thank you, my lord :-)

----------


## casfr

thank you, master !

----------


## skidsh

03/17/2021
Resolved a crash when using .race while morphed to a different model (.morph)Resolved a crash when using .customizationsResolved various other crashes

----------


## Animinini

Blizzard had like a mini update and its not working anymore, any chance for an update <3 ?

----------


## MaximeHENRICH

+1 <3 thanks for the work btw

----------


## skidsh

Updated for WoW version 9.0.5.37988

----------


## Animinini

You're a god amongst men <3

----------


## st1nber

Hello, thank you for this program! Can you tell me if it is possible to make a morph on a weapon of a legion artifact, but I need a skin that is not open for me, can I transmogrify any shape, or just a standard type of an artifact?

----------


## casfr

Ty master!

----------


## kyzap

Is it possible to get a straight back orc ?

----------


## lks145

I have small problem. I'm an orc race, and when I play with Morph as a human, I hear an orc voice on the when attacking. Is there a solution to this problem?

----------


## DusWhelan

I am getting the following message when I try to inject ***unsupported wow.exe build number***
Is there a way around this? I tried redownloading without success. Is there a folder in WOW I need to change?

Thanks!

----------


## Fragnancex

Update needed please!  :Smile:

----------


## Animinini

Master, i've come to call up on you once again.. Please update! <3

----------


## Alcos

Update plz Maestro!

----------


## skidsh

Updated for WoW version 9.0.5.38134

----------


## DusWhelan

awesome!! thanks!!

----------


## Nikos879

Fire-Watcher's Oath - Item - World of Warcraft
https://wow.zamimg.com/uploads/scree...rm-enchant.jpg
Hi i cant find the id of this could you help me pls?

----------


## Animinini

Shape Shifting into Ghost wolf seems to bug it out. I end up as my naked self. Yikers.

----------


## tubikkupilnout

Shoot some video how to use your product!



I really appriciate this.

----------


## Nikos879

Fire-Watcher's Oath - Item - World of Warcraft
Can someone help me with this ID i cant jmoprh it pls <3

----------


## eskel1

Hello all,

i recently downloaded and ran the exe fiile and injected it into wow retail / data folder. But when i run the game i dont get any notification that jmorph is loaded, even when i run the exe file while logged in. Also, when i type .item 1 XYZ into the chat it doesnt do anything, it just goes directly into chat. Please let me know what i need to do to get this to run. And im running an updated wow update. 
thanks

----------


## Grogand

can I somehow remove the shadowform from the priest?

----------


## sosbrigate

Does the new customizations options works? I can't manage to make them work.

Like a Night elf for exemple. The .markingscolor, .eyecolor, .vines, and so on, doen't work

----------


## Legraine

We need an update, sir. Thank you for your work. <3

----------


## Tyrande0843

> Fire-Watcher's Oath - Item - World of Warcraft
> Can someone help me with this ID i cant jmoprh it pls <3


This isn't an equipable item, it is just a spell effect, on top of a model swap. 

I think if spellswapping worked and you applied the aura, you would just get the red transparent look over your character, without morphing into the yaungol

If you want to turn into the yaungol, I might be able to help

the model being used by the toy you linked might be this one
Ordon Fire-Watcher - NPC - World of Warcraft

therefore

.morph 51080 

this should turn you into that yaungol model

keep in mind it would just be yaungol, no red transparent glow like the toy gives. That is just a spell effect that would require a different feature that Jmorph does not currently perform, gotta pray skidsh can make it happen sometime.

I also dont know how large these npcs are, may be annoying if too large.

Good luck! you will have to wait for an update to try it out though.

----------


## Tyrande0843

> can I somehow remove the shadowform from the priest?


Not at this time.

Unfortunately, this would require the spell morphing feature to be active. This feature has not been active in years. We can only hope the mr Skidsh will be able to accomplish this someday

----------


## jaseow

Im interested in using this program but it says the latest version is 04/02/2021	
Updated for WoW version 9.0.5.38134

My wow client is currently 9.0.5.38556 will jmorph still work ?

----------


## not_today

> Im interested in using this program but it says the latest version is 04/02/2021	
> Updated for WoW version 9.0.5.38134
> 
> My wow client is currently 9.0.5.38556 will jmorph still work ?


Nope, wait for an update.

----------


## Fragnancex

Update needed, thanks again  :Smile:

----------


## Animinini

Dark times when I have to play the Shaman races I loath.. Would appreciate an update, thank you again!

----------


## skidsh

Updated for WoW version 9.0.5.38556

----------


## Alcos

Gracias Crack!

----------


## Stevy

any plans for TBC?  :Thumbsup:

----------


## yoh1892

For anyone not in the discord: Bans have been done today on people using imorph/jmorph. Would advice against using it until there is an update here.

----------


## Jaladhjin

@skidsh it all works so well I only have 1 question.


Is it possible to launch your launcher in such a way it auto closes vs press any key to exit ?

----------


## Niclas Vang

> For anyone not in the discord: Bans have been done today on people using imorph/jmorph. Would advice against using it until there is an update here.


Anyone actually got banned .. Where tMorph was officially listed as the reason?
I find it hard to believe that that is the actual reason, even though Blizzard is throwing out "This is not allowed" shit
- How come everyone didn't get banned/warned/whatnot?
-- Seems like they can't actually track this. They maybe just striked down upon some specific people using this in bad ways.

----------


## Axegarlic

Does any know how the .Spell work? i can't seem to get it to work  :Frown:

----------


## Tyrande0843

> Does any know how the .Spell work? i can't seem to get it to work


Sadly, it does not work at this time at all.

The author has mentioned that it is not possible to get .spell to work due to changes blizzard made on their end. A hurdle that can't be overcome.

----------


## xp4770425

Thanks for the contribution of the author. I hope the author can update 9.1. Thank you

----------


## Niclas Vang

Currently outdated (obviously).
Probably worth to wait some time, since Blizz always throws out small updates after a big one.

That said, an update would be highly appreciated, whenever it suits you!

Thank you, good sir!

----------


## emil980

Update please. I need jmorph badly, Thx.

----------


## ganjainmybrain

Can u update jMorph please. Thanks.

----------


## WoahDudeWhat

Final update from skidsh (Jax) on Discord for Jmorph
"As I get a lot of messages about JM, I am currently not working to update for 9.1 as the ban wave in 9.0 discouraged me quite a bit. In the future I may take some time to make a No-LUA JM with an external UI. Right now I am not. Thanks everyone for the support."
If you want to verify this, you can join the Discord and look in general chat.

----------


## ayejaybee

Sorry jax but didn't you say in your discord the bans had nothing to do with jmorph? I believe you did... so did you wait this long to announce it to milk donations? Gotcha

----------


## WoahDudeWhat

> Sorry jax but didn't you say in your discord the bans had nothing to do with jmorph? I believe you did... so did you wait this long to announce it to milk donations? Gotcha


Actually a cringe take. Jax *doesn't have a public donation link available*, and a donation email is provided upon people requesting if they want to donate. People are told beforehand:




> Donating to Jax DOES NOT speed up the process. Do not think donating will speed it up. Donations *are to support the work he did*, it's basically to buy him a pizza for example. Donations are also NON-REFUNDABLE so don't donate then ask for it back because he's taking too long.


Also the bans had nothing to do with jmorph specifically. It has already been stated multiple times morphers used a method similar to what bots were using, so obviously we were targeted as well.

Ontop of all this, I've already asked Jax about his Donations since 9.1 release, and he received a whopping total of $59.12 from 4 people, all who knew exactly what they were donating for.

People in the Discord have known this. This has been stated multiple times over. Take your theories elsewhere.

----------


## Jaladhjin

Pardon me for asking & please white knights understand & hear me when I say I understand no one owes us anything especially a hobby done for free.

Did 9.1 add some additional difficulty in to making this functional again ?

Thanks for all your efforts thus far regardless ! 🖐😎

----------


## Nwonknu7

> Pardon me for asking & please white knights understand & hear me when I say I understand no one owes us anything especially a hobby done for free.
> 
> Did 9.1 add some additional difficulty in to making this functional again ?
> 
> Thanks for all your efforts thus far regardless ! 🖐😎


Not particularly. Just the dev getting bummed out after a wave of bans, as always no one knows if they're 100% related to jMorph, but still... a ban wave is a ban wave.

----------


## Tyrande0843

> Sorry jax but didn't you say in your discord the bans had nothing to do with jmorph? I believe you did... so did you wait this long to announce it to milk donations? Gotcha


lmao what the hell are you going on about??

----------


## Rza99

> Final update from skidsh (Jax) on Discord for Jmorph
> "As I get a lot of messages about JM, I am currently not working to update for 9.1 as the ban wave in 9.0 discouraged me quite a bit. In the future I may take some time to make a No-LUA JM with an external UI. Right now I am not. Thanks everyone for the support."
> If you want to verify this, you can join the Discord and look in general chat.


Could he then maybe release a guide on how we could adapt the addon so it works? Could say like for x$ he'll make a guide on how we end users could change it ourselves in the future.

That way we get to enjoy the addon we love after Jax doesn't wanna update it anymore, and he does get in some $$$..win-win i'd say

----------


## Iyeron

I also thought about the release addon
employee time tracking software

----------


## jackwolf89

Hello i just download the last verion of jmorph, and playing on a private server 8.3.7 Battle for azeroth, i install direct and run jmorph and wow as administrator, but jmorph just say " Failed to obtain process wow.exe..."

----------


## Jaladhjin

Can we maybe lock this given OP Post 1 so this doesn't keep getting bumped with "This working?" "It Work?" & such things.

----------


## skidsh

Updated for WoW version 9.1.5.42010
All LUA removed
Beta external user interface

----------


## lm1919

Here are some issues I've found so far:

*Game crashes*
- Still seem to happen after the most recent update, but not as often as before. I'll feed you with crash dumps again soon.

*Switch WoW*
- Doesn't work still.

*Suggestions*
- A config where you can save several sets/appearances would be sick!

----------


## Kirasaka

Support for 9.1.5.40944 ?

----------


## lm1919

> Support for 9.1.5.40944 ?


Why would you want support for an older build? It's always for the latest build.

----------


## Kirasaka

> Why would you want support for an older build? It's always for the latest build.


SL private server had that build so...
_ (firestorm-servers)_

----------


## Jaladhjin

> SL private server had that build so...
> _ (firestorm-servers)_


Most cheats aren't as simple as just matching game versions.

You'd be extremely lucky to find any.

I might go to the Firestorm Reddit or something & ask for a Morpher.. or the private server section of here.

Gotta kinda lead with that when you're on a private server there are usually more things to consider than just game build #

----------


## Jaladhjin

> Updated for WoW version 9.1.5.42010
> All LUA removed
> Beta external user interface


Works great for my uses.

Thanks very much for continuing on & starting the project in general 😁👍

----------


## skidsh

Major stability improvements

----------


## skidsh

> **IMPORTANT**
> 
> why is there an http library when youre memory editing? what server are you sending all the info too? sketch af lol, cant wait for you to iplog half of wow cuz theyre too moronic to understand
> 
> it doesnt take 9 months to make a shit gui that crashes every 10 minutes because of instruction errors
> 
> everyone be safe id look into this before you download it


The HTTP libraries are used to communicate from the external jMorph Menu.exe GUI to the injected DLL inside WoW .

When you inject the DLL it actually exposes a local rest API for the jMorph GUI to send requests to be executed from inside WoW.

Also I did not work on this for 9 months, I decided to recontinue the project at this time. It took me a few days to resurrect it.

----------


## host32x

interesting

----------


## Flarik

Is there any way to save armor sets? Or does it have to be entered manually each time? I understand the commands in the game do not work?

----------


## lm1919

> Is there any way to save armor sets? Or does it have to be entered manually each time? I understand the commands in the game do not work?


Commands don't work, yep. At the moment we have to enter manually everytime. I hope for a config system soon™

----------


## Fallengx

Jmorph does not seem to work for me... When i launch the programm, nothing is happening. What is the list of necessary actions for the program to work? help plz guys

----------


## lm1919

> Jmorph does not seem to work for me... When i launch the programm, nothing is happening. What is the list of necessary actions for the program to work? help plz guys


Did you install Visual C++ 2019?

https://aka.ms/vs/16/release/vc_redist.x64.exe

You just need to start the program and it asks you if you want to inject into WoW. Just click "inject" and it the GUI should pop up.

----------


## Fallengx

Ye, i've installed it for like 5 times and it still doesn't work  :Frown:

----------


## lm1919

Update needed

----------


## Roxxxin

ye, i alos have some problems  :Frown:

----------


## skidsh

02/28/2022 Updated for WoW version 9.2.0.42488

----------


## Filiax

can i get banned?

----------


## lm1919

> can i get banned?


Unlikely, but there's always a chance you get banned. Use at own risk

----------


## Filiax

> Unlikely, but there's always a chance you get banned. Use at own risk


ok thanks for the reply!

----------


## lm1919

Update needed btw.

New build arrived - 9.2.0.42521 (42521)

----------


## skidsh

Updated for WoW version 9.2.0.42521

----------


## lm1919

I feel like Blizzard is fucking around with us...

New build: 9.2.0.42538

----------


## skidsh

Updated to WoW version 9.2.0.42538

----------


## lm1919

9.2.0.42560

here we go again.

----------


## skidsh

Updated for WoW Version 9.2.0.42560

----------


## skidsh

Added macro menu

----------


## lm1919

Insane! thanks <3

----------


## lm1919

9.2.0.42614

new build

----------


## Rza99

Please update for new build. Your work is amazing!

----------


## Laggyboi

We need you Jax!

----------


## darkctuck

Good morning all ! I'm looking for the weapon ID of Anduin DK and Valeera'Dagger to complete my collection of items not found on wowhead and belonging to the characters from the History of wow! If someone strong enough can find it for me, they will have my eternal thanks ❤️

----------


## skidsh

Updated for WoW version 9.2.0.42614

----------


## Laggyboi

> Updated for WoW version 9.2.0.42614


Thank you!

----------


## lm1919

New build: 9.2.0.42698

----------


## alucard001

so fucking disgusting they update the game every 2 days

----------


## skidsh

Updated for WoW version 9.2.0.42698

----------


## layerz

Heya friends, is anyone else having issues with the newest version? My anti virus is cancelling it from starting saying its a virus. Never had this problem before and ive used it a long time. Is it working normally for you guys?

----------


## Fuseymore1234

Please reimplement disabling meta  :Smile:  ty

----------


## skidsh

Updated for WoW version 9.2.0.42852

----------


## layerz

you are a god!

----------


## skidsh

Updated for WoW version 9.2.0.42937

----------


## skidsh

Updated for WoW version 9.2.0.42979

----------


## cazk

> Updated for WoW version 9.2.0.42979


Race switch dosnt work right?

----------


## Nimaj

Skdish Hi can u update for private servers shadowland for me my version is 9.1.5.40944 pls !  :Thumbsup:

----------


## Jaladhjin

@skidsh would you be opposed to a few feature requests? 🤔😁

Auto-inject would be super nice even if it were via a shortcut & an -auto or something parameter.

And saving last used morphs so say when I open the GUI it has 4620 saved from last launch or whatever mount morph or any morphs were being used for example 😁

Lastly if you'd be game for it an updater would be super nice & might cut down on some of the update??? posts maybe 🤔 or at the very least would be mighty convenient when updates did get pushed.

Regardless glad to see this live on great project thanks for doing it 😁👍👍

----------


## BBCMagic

Would love to see previously stated requests too, also will we be seeing a .spell morph? (my mistake if it's already in.)

----------


## skidsh

Updated for WoW version 9.2.0.43114

----------


## skidsh

Updated for WoW version 9.2.0.43206

----------


## rinka

Hello jax, I hope you can read this text.

I am a Chinese World of Warcraft player and a Chinese World of Warcraft video author.

This is my personal homepage in China: 乔好玩的个人空间_哔哩哔哩_Bilibili

I have been using your software for a long time to manipulate and change models, and some of my videos are also done with the help of your software. I also donated to you in the early days, and I would like to express my gratitude on behalf of players who have used your software in China.

Your software was updated to 2.0 not long ago, thank you again for your help.
But because the World of Warcraft version is always updated, sometimes when I need to make a video, it just happens to catch up that your software hasn't been updated yet.

So I found a partner and spent a lot of time helping me make an offline version of World of Warcraft [9.2.0.42488], so that I can use this game version and your software version for a long time without being affected by the update .
But in this version your software has not updated the "macro" function
But in the latest version you have updated this function for the convenience of players.

So I want to implore you, can you take a moment to make a version of [9.2.0.42488] with the "macro" feature, it really helped me a lot, I'll keep donating to you and in my later videos I'll list your name because it was with your help that my video was made.

Looking forward to your reply, and thank you again for your outstanding contribution to the entire World of Warcraft and World of Warcraft players. I hope that no matter where we are and what country we live in, on Azeroth we are one family. Thanks again.

----------


## skidsh

Followed up wtih @rinka on discord and helped him out.
--

Updated for WoW version 9.2.0.43340

----------


## skidsh

Updated for WoW version 9.2.0.43345

----------


## Sloeviik

> Updated for WoW version 9.2.0.42852


Most recent update has Trojan? "Trojan:Win32/Wacatac.B!ml"

----------


## skidsh

> Most recent update has Trojan? "Trojan:Win32/Wacatac.B!ml"


They all have a false positive of something like this but looks like recently the false positive is in windows defender somehow

----------


## Sloeviik

Allright, previously i've gotten warnings but been able to ignore them, this update my defender wouldn't let me download it by any means. As one that can't descide whether to play that race or that race, i love your program man.

----------


## Jaladhjin

@skidsh would you consider adding an -auto option for auto injection when running the injector?

Aside from that it's all great thanks as always for your efforts it's very much appreciated! 😁👍

----------


## skidsh

Updated for WoW version 9.2.5.43971 - No new customizations

----------


## Nysium

Getting a virus error when trying to download the 9.2.5 updated jmorph, whenever I bypassed it, it wouldn't let me inject it, giving me another virus error. Not sure if this is on my end only or not.

----------


## 4shopper

i got this error (Unsupported Wow.exe build number) how can i fix this

----------


## skidsh

Updated for WoW version 9.2.5.44061

----------


## oxal44

Please update to version 9.2.5.44127
Thanks for the excellent work.

----------


## skidsh

Updated for WoW version 9.2.5.44232

----------


## Weedbear

Any fix for the undead flesh customizations not working? Also Orc hunched/stand up option?

----------


## skidsh

Updated for WoW version 9.2.5.44325

----------


## skidsh

> Any fix for the undead flesh customizations not working? Also Orc hunched/stand up option?


no update yet

----------


## skidsh

Updated for WoW version 9.2.5.44730

----------


## hulkhogan99

Thanks for creating this tool.

Is there any up-to-date list for enchants? I'm searching for wraithchill


WeaponEnchantID - Wowpedia - Your wiki guide to the World of Warcraft
only goes up to 8.1.5

----------


## Rhynno99

How small/big is the risk of getting banned when using this?

----------


## skidsh

Updated for WoW version 9.2.5.44908

----------


## Axegarlic

Heey! I would like to know, is it possible to change Druid form? Even thougth i try with the Injected nothing happen. Anything else works. Race - Weapon - amor ect.  :Smile:

----------


## JazZ_xD

Hi,

Having massive druid issues. 

1. Swaping in and out of forms remove the morph and somewhat bug and/or crashes Jmorph. 

2. Form morphs do not work.

Thank you,

----------


## skidsh

Updated for WoW version 9.2.7.45114

----------


## Roxtempo

Black window, not responding on Windows 10 on launch.
Screenshot_23.png

----------


## Mayx

Any ETA for 9.2.7.45338 update?  :Smile:

----------


## blue_jester

Does anyone have an update link to the discord? The link in the main post is broken/out of date.

----------


## skidsh

Updated for WoW version 9.2.7.45338

----------


## Jaladhjin

Very much appreciated as always ty ty.

Would you ever consider 2 feature requests.

Auto inject with maybe an -auto switch on a shortcut

And an updater that either runs with the little injector or a secondary little dealie

Regardless thanks again for making & maintaining this!

----------


## Sveys

Anyone else having issue with crashing every now and again when zoning?

----------


## ShasVa

I had fun with this recently. Made it look like I had the Mythic Jailer mount even though I've never been to Mythic Sepulcher. Fun times and no fuss. Thanks  :Smile:

----------


## skidsh

Updated for WoW version 9.2.7.45745

----------


## bertie123

hey thanks for this amazing tool i have one issue though.

It doesn't seem to work when i have my Msi afterburner / Rivatuner overlay running i have to close it for this tool to work.

Is that something you could maybe fix?

Thank you in advance

----------


## Reapmor

Is there a list of updated .commands for the macro section of the interface? I can't seem to find the .commands for the new appearance customization that has been added in Shadowlands. Can set it from the appearance tab but would have to go back through and set it up every single time, unless there is a way to save it after I have configured it that I have not figured out yet. Any help would be amazing.

----------


## khaoslbc

Does anyone know if spell swapping is possible yet?

----------


## hulkhogan99

Thanks for this tool, I have been using it since the Tmorph days. 
I hope it will be updated for WoW 10.0+

----------


## Nullicc

Thank you for your work, looking forward to new developments.

----------


## apoxas

Thanx for the Morpher these past years skidsh. Its amazing that i can get rid of these terrible alliance races thanks to your tool. Been away for months because of, you know... Shadowlands. But Dragonflight is amazing and I definately need this again  :Big Grin: 

Could you let us know if you plan on developping for DF?

10/10 would donate if you add a link!

----------


## Shockzy

Hello i have problem with running the program. Every time i try to run it i get an error 0xc0000142. Can someone help please.

----------


## Rhythmic

> Hello i have problem with running the program. Every time i try to run it i get an error 0xc0000142. Can someone help please.


The program is not updated for Dragonflight.

----------


## skidsh

Updated for WoW version 10.0.2.47213Known issues with Dragon morphing (this delayed the release but I decided to release anyway)

----------

